# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أكثر من أربعين دليلاً على تحريم الاختلاط

## المعتز بدينه

إعداد منتديات شبهات وبيان
بلغت إلى الآن 46 دليلاً من الكتاب والسنة قبل الشروع في عرض الأدلة يحسن بنا ذكر أنواع الاختلاط :

قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم رحمه الله مفتي الديار السعودية سابقاً :

اختلاط الرجال بالنساء له ((ثلاث حالات)) : 
الأولى : اختلاط النساء بمحارمهن من الرجال ، وهذا لا إشكال في جوازه .
الثانية : اختلاط النساء بالأجانب لغرض الفساد ، وهذا لا إشكال في تحريمه . 
الثالثة : اختلاط النساء بالأجانب في : دور العلم ، والحوانيت والمكاتب ، والمستشفيات ، والحفلات ، ونحو ذلك ، فهذا في الحقيقة قد يظن السائل في بادئ الأمر أنه لا يؤدي إلى إفتتان كل واحد من النوعين بالآخر ، ولكشف حقيقة هذا القسم فإننا نجيب عنه من طريق : مجمل ، ومفصل .

أما ((المجمل)) : فهو أن الله تعالى جبل الرجال عن القوة والميل إلى النساء ، وجبل النساء على الميل إلى الرجال مع وجود ضعف بان ، فإذا حصل الاختلاط نشأ عن ذلك آثار تؤدي إلى حصول الغرض السيء ، لأن النفوس أمارة بالسوء ، والهوى يعمي ويصم ، والشيطان يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر . 

أما ((المفصل)) : فالشريعة مبنية على المقاصد ووسائلها ، ووسائل المقصود الموصلة إليه لها حكمه ، فالنساء مواضع قضاء وطر الرجال ، وقد سد الشارع الأبواب المفضية إلى تعلق كل فرد من أفراد النوعين بالآخر أ.هـ 

الأدلة من القرآن الكريم :
قال تعالى: {وَلَمَّا وَرَدَ مَاء مَدْيَنَ وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِ أُمَّةً مِّنَ النَّاسِ يَسْقُونَ وَوَجَدَ مِن دُونِهِمُ امْرَأتَيْنِ تَذُودَانِ قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُمَا قَالَتَا لَا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاء وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ(33) } سورة القصص. 

في الآية أربعة أدلة على المنع من الاختلاط ..
1 - قوله تعالى : ( من دونهم ) إشارة إلى أنهن كن بعيدات منعزلات غير مختلطات بالرجال .
2- قوله تعالى : ( تذودان ) أي يمنعن غنمهما من أن يذهبن إلى غنم القوم فيؤدي إلى اقترابهما من الرجال.
3- قوله تعالى : ( لا نسقي حتى يصدر الرعاء ) تأكيد ورفض منهن أن يسقين الغنم وهن مختلطات بالرجال.
4- قوله تعالى : ( وأبونا شيخ كبير ) أي يردن القول بأنهن لم يكن ليخرجن للسقيا لولا أن والدهما شيخ كبير في السن ولا يوجد أحد يقوم مقامه في السقيا فاضطررن للخروج ..

5- قال تعالى : ( فجاءته إحداهما تمشي على استحياء قالت إن أبي يدعوك )
قال عمر رضي الله عنه: جاءت تمشي على استحياء قائلة بثوبها على وجهها، ليست بسلفع خراجة ولاجة. هذا إسناد صحيح.( تفسير ابن كثير 6/ 204)

6- قوله تعالى : (وإذا سألتموهن متاعاً فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن ) 
قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان : لأن الحجاب يمنع الاختلاط بين الرجال والنساء ويجعل النساء منعزلات من ورائه عنهم حال سؤالهم لهن ـ ومثله قوله تعالى عن مريم (فاتخذت من دونهم حجابا) أي ساتراً يعزلها عن اختلاطها بقومها.أ.هـ
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسير الآية : أي وكما نهيتكم عن الدخول عليهن كذلك لا تنظروا إليهن بالكلية ولو كان لأحدكم حاجة يريد تناولها منهن فلا ينظر إليهن ولا يسألهن حاجة إلا من وراء حجاب .
والآية عامة في جميع النساء وليست خاصة بأمهات المؤمنين , ويمكنكم مراجعة هذا الرابط ففيه بيان هذه المسألة :http://www.shobohat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1067

7- قال تعالى : (( وراودته التي هو في بيتها عن نفسه ، وغلقت الأبواب وقالت هيت لك قال معاذ الله إنه ربي أحسن مثواي إنه لا يفلح الظالمون )) [يوسف:23]. 
قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم : وجه الدلالة : أنه لما حصل اختلاط بين إمرأة عزيز مصر وبين يوسف عليه السلام ظهر منها ما كان كامناً فطلبت منه أن يوافقها ، ولكن أدركه الله برحمته فعصمه منها ، وذلك في قوله تعالى : (( فاستجاب له ربه فصرف عنه كيدهن إنه هو السميع العليم )) [يوسف:34] وكذلك إذا حصل اختلاط بالنساء اختار كل من النوعين من يهواه من النوع الآخر ، وبذلك بعد ذلك الوسائل للحصول عليه . 

8- قال تعالى : (( ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن )) [النور:31]. 
وجه الدلالة أنه تعالى منع النساء من الضرب بالأرجل وإن كان جائزاً في نفسه لئلا يكون سبباً إلى سماع الرجال صوت الخلخال فيثير ذلك دواعي الشهوة منهم عليهن، فمن باب أولى أن يمنع الاختلاط لما يؤدي إليه من الفساد العريض وظهور لكامل زينة المرأة في حدث يومي متكرر .

9- قوله تعالى : (( يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور )) [غافر:19] 
فسرها ابن عباس وغيره : هو الرجل يدخل على أهل البيت بيتهم ، ومنهم المرأة الحسناء وتمر به ، فإذا غفلوا لحظها ، فإذا فطنوا غض بصره عنها ، فإذا غفلوا لحظ ، فإذا فطنوا غمض ، وقد اطلع إليه من قلبه أنه لو اطلع على فرجها ، وأنه لو قدر عليها فزنى بها . 
قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم : وجه الدلالة: أن الله تعالى وصف العين التي تسارق النظر إلى مالا يحل النظر إليه من النساء بأنها خائنة ، فكيف بالاختلاط . 

10 - أنه أمرهن بالقرار في بيوتهن ، قال تعالى : (( وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى )) الآية [الأحزاب:23] . 
قال مجاهد في تفسير قوله تعالى ( ولاتبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى ) : كانت المرأة تخرج فتمشي بين الرجال فذلك تبرج الجاهلية ( الطبقات الكبرى تسمية النساء المسلمات 8/ 157 )
قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم : وجه الأدلة : أن الله تعالى أمر أزواج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الطاهرات المطهرات الطيبات بلزوم بيوتهن ، وهذا الخطاب عام لغيرهن من نساء المسلمين ، لما تقرر في علم الأصول أن خطاب المواجهة يعم إلا ما دل الدليل على تخصيصه ، وليس هناك دليل يدل على الخصوص ، فإذا كن مأمورات بلزوم البيوت إلا إذا اقتضت الضرورة خروجهن ، فكيف يقال بجواز الاختلاط على نحو ما سبق ؟ . على أنه كثر في هذا الزمان طغيان النساء ، وخلعهن جلبات الحياء ، واستهتارهن بالتبرج والسفور عند الرجال الأجانب والتعري عندهم ، وقل الوزاع عن من أنيط به الأمر من أزواجهن وغيرهم . 

الأدلة من السنة النبوية :
فتنة النساء

11 - قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما تركت بعدي فتنة هي أضر على الرجال من النساء) رواه البخاري ومسلم. فوصفهن بأنهن فتنة فكيف يجمع بين الفاتن والمفتون. 
قال ابن عبدالبر : وفـيه دلـيل علـى أن الإمام يجب علـيه أن يحول بـين الرجال والنساء فـي التأمل والنظر، وفـي معنى هذا منع النساء اللواتـي لا يؤمن علـيهن ومنهن الفتنة من الـخروج والـمشي فـي الـحواضر والأسواق، وحيث ينظرن إلـى الرجال. (التمهيد 9/ 122)

12 - قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (.. فاتقوا الدنيا واتقوا النساء فإن أول فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء) رواه مسلم. 
قال اشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم : فقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم باتقاء النساء وهو يقتضي الوجوب. فكيف يحصل الامتثال مع الاختلاط ؟ هذا لا يجوز . 
باب حضور النساء صلاة الجماعة في المسجد :

13 - الأفضل للنساءصلاتهن في قعر بيوتهن ,ففي فيض الباري شرح صحيح البخاري 3/ 48 قال الكشميري رحمه الله : واعلم أن ههنا سِرًّا وهو أَني لم أَرَ في الشريعة تَرغيبًا لهن في حضورهن الجماعة، بل عند أبي داود ما يخالِفُه،فعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا قال: «صلاةُ المرأةِ في بيتِها أَفْضَلُ مِن صلاتها في حُجْرَتِها، وصلاتُها في مَخْدَعِها أَفْضَلُ مِن صلاتِها في بيتها». ا ه. وهذا يدلُّ على أنَّ مَرْضَى الشَّرْع أن لا يَخْرُجن إلى المساجدِ.

14 - وفي حديث آخر: «إنْكان لا بُدَّ لَهُنَّ مِن الخروجِ فليخرجن تَفِلاتٍ بدونِ زينةٍ، فلايَتَعَطَّرْن  َ، فإِن فَعَلْن فهنَّ كذا وكذا».
قال الكشميري في فيض الباري : يعني زوانٍ. فهذه إباحةٌ لا عن رضاءٍ منه، كإباحة الفاتحة للمُقْتَدين. فلم يرغِبْهُنَّ في الخروج، ونهى الأزواجَ عن مَنْعِهنَّ عن الخروج أيضًا.
قال ابن دقيق العبد : فيه حرمة التطيب على مريدة الخروج إلى المسجد لما فيه من تحريك داعية الرجال وشهوتهم ، وربما يكون سبباً لتحريك شهوة المرأة أيضاً ، قال: ويلحق بالطيب مافي معناه كحسن الملبس والحلي الذي يظهر أثره والهيئة الفاخرة ، قال الحافظ ابن حجر : وكذلك الاختلاط بالرجال ، وقال الخطابي في ( معالم السنن ) : التفل سوء الرائحة ، يقال : امرأة تفلة إذا لم تتطيب ، ونساء تفلات . 

15- أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم نحى صفوف النساء عن الرجال في أطهر البقاع، بل في مسجده صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقال (خير صفوف الرجال أولها وشرها آخرها، وخير صفوف النساء آخرها وشرها أولها)
قال النووي رحمه الله: وإنما فضل آخر صفوف النساء الحاضرات مع الرجال لبعدهن عن مخالطة الرجال"
قال السندي رحمه الله : قوله: «خير صفوف الرجال» أي أكثرها أجراً «وشرها» أي أقلها أجراً وفي النساء بالعكس وذلك لأن مقاربة أنفاس الرجال للنساء يخاف منها أن تشوش المرأة على الرجل والرجل على المرأة ثم هذا التفصيل في صفوف الرجال على إطلاقه وفي صفوف النساء عند الاختلاط بالرجال كذا قيل ويمكن حمله على إطلاقه لمراعاة الستر فتأمل والله تعالى أعلم.(شرح السندي على السنن الصغرى 1/ 366)

16 - ليس هذا فحسب بل خصص للنساء باب خاص لا يلج منه الرجال..
روى أبو داود الطيالسي في " سننه " وغيره عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بنى المسجد جعل بابا للنساء ، وقال : " لا يلج من هذا الباب من الرجال أحدا " . 
وروى البخاري في " التاريخ الكبير " عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، عن عمر رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تدخلوا المسجد من باب النساء". 
ووجه الدلالة : 
أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منع اختلاط الرجال والنساء في أبواب المساجد دخولا وخروجا ، ومنع أصل اشتراكهما في أبواب المسجد سدا لذريعة الاختلاط . فإذا منع الاختلاط في هذه الحال ، ففيه ذلك من باب أولى .

17- وليس هذا فحسب بل كما ثبت في الحديث : (كُنَّ إذا سَلَّمْنَ مِنْ المَكْتوبةِ قُمْنَ، وَثَبت رسولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلّم وَمَنْ صَلَّى مِن الرِّجَالِ) 
قال الكشميري وذلك لئلا يلزمَ الاختلاطُ في الطريق. (فيض الباري شرح صحيح البخاري3/ 48) وهكذا تتابعت تعليقات العلماء والفقهاء على هذا الحديث بأن فعل ذلك عليه الصلاة والسلام حتى لا يختلط الرجال بالنساء ..

18- ليس هذا فحسب بل ثبت ـ عن مالك بن ربيعة - رضي الله عنه- أَنَّهُ " سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ وَهُوَ خَارِجٌ مِنْ الْمَسْجِدِ فَاخْتَلَطَ الرِّجَالُ مَعَ النِّسَاءِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ فقال رسول الله صلى الله علي وسلم للنساء : ليس لَكُنَّ أن تحققن بالطريق . عليكن بحافات الطريق ، فكانت المرأة تلتصق بالجدار حتى إن ثوبها ليتعلق بالشيء في الجدار من لصوقها به "
باب حضور النساء صلاة العيد :

19 - إن النساء كن يحضرن الصلاة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يكن يختلطن بالرجال بل كن معزولات عن الرجال عن عبدالرحمن بن عابس قال: سمعت ابن عباس قيل له: أشهدت العيد مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال: نعم، ولولا مكاني من الصغر ما شهدته حتى أتى العلم الذي عند دار كثير بن الصلت، فصلى ثم خطب ثم أتى النساء ومعه بلال فوعظهن وذكرهن وأمرهن بالصدقة. رواه البخاري. 
قال ابن حجر: قوله: (ثم أتى النساء) يشعر بأن النساء كن على حدة من الرجال غير مختلطات بهم.

20 - وروى البخاري ومسلم عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خَرَج ومعه بلال فظنّ أنه لم يسمع فوعظهن وأمَرَهنّ بالصدقة .
وفي رواية للبخاري : ثم أقبل يشقهم حتى جاء النساء معه بلال .
فهذا يدل على أنه شقّ صفوف الرجال حتى أتى صفوف النساء في مؤخِّرة المصلى .
ولو كُنّ جنبا إلى جنب مع الرِّجال لما احتاج الأمر إلى أن يُسمعهنّ ، ولما شق صفوف الرِّجال حتى يأتي النساء .

21- ولما قالت النساء للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : غلبنا عليك الرجال ، فاجعل لنا يوما من نفسك . فوعدهن يوما لقيهن فيه ، فوعظهن وأمرهن . رواه البخاري .
وقد نص الفقهاء على المنع من اختلاط الرجال بالنساء في المسجد، لما يترتب عليه من المفاسد ( انظر انظر مطالب أولي النهى في شرح غاية المنتهى 2/258، وغذاء الأباب في شرح منظومة الآداب 2/314.) ومنه الاختلاط لأجل طلب العلم .
باب التفريق بين الأولاد وهم أبناء عشر 

22- قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مروا أولادكم بالصلاة وهم أبناء سبع سنين واضربوهم عليها وهم أبناء عشر وفرقوا بينهم في المضاجع)
قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم : فقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتفريق بين الأولاد وعدم اختلاط ذكوراً أو إناثاً أو ذكورا وإناثا مع أنهم أبناء عشر سنين فكيف بمن هم أكبر منهم. وهذا تنبيه بالأدنى على الأعلى. 

باب الحج :

23- قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأم سلمة رضي الله عنها: (طوفي من وراء الناس وأنت راكبة) رواه البخاري. 
قال النووي : إنما أمرها صلى الله عليه وسلّم بالطواف من وراء الناس لشيئين: أحدهما أن سنة النساء التباعد عن الرجال في الطواف. (شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 90 16 )

24- لقد فقه الصحابة رضي الله عنهم هذه الأدلة الدالة على تحريم الاختلاط وامتثلوا لها فاجتنبوه ومنعوه. 
ومن ذلك ما روي أنه دخلت على أم المؤمنين عائشة الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنها مولاة لها فقالت لها: (يا أم المؤمنين طفت بالبيت سبعاً واستلمت الركن مرتين أو ثلاثاً فقالت لها عائشة: لا آجرك الله خيراً لا آجرك الله خيراً تدافعين الرجال؟! ألا كبرت ومررت)، وعائشة رضي الله عنها تعد من الفقيهات بل إن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يرجعون إليها في الأمور التي تشكل عليهم. 
قال أبو عمر ابن عبدالبر : الاستلام للرجال دون النساء عن عائشة، وعطاء وغيرهما ، وعليه جماعة الفقهاء. ( التمهيد 22/ 258 )

25- وعن ابن جريج أنه قال أخبرني عطاء أن عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تطوف بالبيت حجرة من الرجال لا تخالطهم. 

26- ولما وقع في عهد عمر رضي الله عنه شيء من اختلاط الرجال بالنساء في الطواف نهى أن يطوف الرجال مع النساء، فرأى رجلاً معهن فضربه بالدرة.( رواه الفاكهي في أخبار مكة(484).). 

27 - وعن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (كان الركبان يمرون بنا ونحن مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محرمات فإذا حاذوا بنا سدلت إحدانا جلبابها من رأسها على وجهها فإذا جاوزونا كشفناه) فهذه حال الصحابيات مع الفقيهة الصديقة بنت الصديق رضي الله عنهم أجمعين الابتعاد عن الرجال وعدم الاختلاط بهم. 

28- قال الحافظ ابن حجر: روى الفكهاني من طريق زائدة عن إبراهيم النخعي قال: نهى عمر أن يطوف الرجال مع النساء، قال فرأى رجلا معهن فضربه بالدرة. 

29- وروي عن علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال مستنكراً اختلاط النساء بالرجال: ألا تستحون ألا تغارون أن يخرج نساؤكم؟ فإني بلغني أن نساءكم يخرجن في الأسواق يزاحمن العلوج.

باب من وراء حجاب 

30 - قال مسروق : سمعت عائشة وهى من وراء الحجاب . رواه البخاري ومسلم .

31- وعند البخاري من طريق يوسف بن ماهك قال : كان مروان على الحجاز استعمله معاوية فخطب فجعل يذكر يزيد بن معاوية لكي يُبايَع له بعد أبيه ، فقال له عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر شيئا ، فقال : خذوه ! فدخل بيت عائشة ، فلم يقدروا ، فقال مروان : إن هذا الذي أنزل الله فيه : (وَالَّذِي قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ لَكُمَا أَتَعِدَانِنِي) فقالت عائشة - من وراء الحجاب - : ما أنزل الله فينا شيئا من القرآن إلا أن الله أنزل عُذري .
فالشاهد أن عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تُكلِّم الناس من وراء حجاب .

32- قال الإمام البخاري في ترجمة عبد الله أبي الصهباء الباهلي : ورأى سِتْر عائشة رضي الله عنها في المسجد الجامع ، تُكَلِّم الناس من وراء السِّتر ، وتُسأل من ورائه . اهـ .
- وليس هذا مختصاً بأمهات المؤمنين بل كانت النساء إذا تعلّمن أو عَلّمن يكون ذلك من وراء حجاب .
ففي ترجمة الحرّة البسطامية : وكان يُقرأ عليها من وراء السِّتر .

33- وكانت النساء يَكُنّ من وراء الستور .
ففي المسند عن عبد الله أبي عبد الرحمن قال : سمعت أبي يقول : جاء قوم من أصحاب الحديث فاستأذنوا على أبي الأشهب ، فأذن لهم فقالوا : حَدِّثنا . قال : سلوا . فقالوا : ما معنا شيء نسألك عنه ، فقالت ابنته - من وراء السِّـتْر - : سَلُوه عن حديث عرفجة بن أسعد أُصيب أنفه يوم الكُلاب .
والشواهد كثيرة على أن مجالس سلف هذه الأمة وخيارها لم تكن مفتوحة على بعض بل كان بينها السّتور .
كما أن نساء هذه الأمة لم يَكنّ يتعلّمن أو يَتعلّمن إلا من وراء حجاب وسِتر .

الأمر بغض البصر دليل على المنع من الاختلاط :

34- أمر الله الرجال بغض البصر ، وأمر النساء بذلك فقال تعالى : (( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن )) [النور:30-31]. 
فلو كان الاختلاط سائغاً في الشرع لكان في هذه الأوامر الربانية تكليف بما لا يطاق؛ إذ كيف تختلط المرأة بالرجل، وتجلس بجواره في العمل أو الدراسة، ولا ينظر كل واحد منهما للآخر وهما يتبادلان الأعمال والأوراق والدروس؟!

35- روى أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " العينان زناهما النظر ، والأذنان زناهما الاستماع ، واللسان زناه الكلام ، واليد زناها البطش ، والرجل زناها الخطأ " متفق عليه ، واللفظ لمسلم . 
قال الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم : وإنما كان زناً لأنه تمتع بالنظر إلى محاسن المرأة ومؤد إلى دخولها في قلب ناظرها ، فتعلق في قلبه ، فيسعى إلى إيقاع الفاحشة بها . فإذا نهى الشارع عن النظر إليهن لما يؤدي إليه من المفسدة وهو حاصل في الاختلاط ، فكذلك الاختلاط ينهى عنه لأنه وسيلة إلى ما لا تحمد عقباه من التمتع بالنظر والسعي إلى ما هو أسوأ منه . 

36- حديث أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه وفيه ذكر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام أن من حق الطريق: (غض البصر)( رواه البخاري(2333) ومسلم(2121).). 
فإذا كان غض البصر واجباً على الرجال إذا مرت بمجلسهم في الطريق امرأة مروراً عابراً ، فكيف يسوغ لبعض الناس أن يزعموا أن شريعة الله تعالى لا تُمانع من اختلاط الرجال بالنساء يومياً في مكان مغلق الساعات الطوال ؟!

37- حديث جَرِيرِ بن عبد الله قال: (سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نَظَرِ الْفُجَاءَةِ فَأَمَرَنِي أَنْ أَصْرِفَ بَصَرِي)( رواه مسلم(2159).).

38- حديث بُرَيْدَةَ رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لِعَلِيٍّ رضي الله عنه: ( يا عَلِيُّ لَا تُتْبِعْ النَّظْرَةَ النَّظْرَةَ فإن لك الْأُولَى وَلَيْسَتْ لك الْآخِرَةُ)( رواه أبو داود(2149) وصححه ابن حبان(5570)). 
قال الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز رحمه الله : فكيف يحصل غض البصر وحفظ الفرج وعدم إبداء الزينة عند نزول المرأة ميدان الرجال واختلاطها معهم في الأعمال ؟ والاختلاط كفيل بالوقوع في هذه المحاذير . 
وكيف يحصل للمرأة المسلمة أن تغض بصرها وهي تسير مع الرجل الأجنبي جنبا إلى جنب بحجة أنها تشاركه في الأعمال أو تساويه في جميع ما يقوم به ؟ . انتهى 

باب


39 - حديث عُقْبَةَ بن عَامِرٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( إِيَّاكُمْ وَالدُّخُولَ على النِّسَاءِ)( رواه البخاري(4934) ومسلم(2172)).
فإذا كان النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام يحذر الرجال من الدخول على النساء فكيف إذاً بالمكث عندهن وأمامهن وبجوارهن في ساعات العمل والدراسة وغيرها كل يوم؟!

40 ـ أن الاختلاط بين النساء والرجال سبب لافتتان بعضهم ببعض وما كان وسيلة إلى الحرام فهو حرام. ولذلك قال الموفق ابن قدامة في المغني (3/372) إنه يستحب تأخير طواف المرأة إلى الليل ليكون أستر لها. ولا يستحب لها مزاحمة الرجال لاستلام الحجر. لكن تشير بيدها إليه كالذي لا يمكنه الوصول إليه.

41 - جاءت أسماء بنت السكن الأنصارية الأشهلية رضي الله عنها الملقبة بخطيبة النساء إلى رسول الله فقالت: يا رسول الله، بأبي أنت وأمي، إن الله بعثك للرجال وللنساء كافة فآمنا بك وبإلهك، وإنا معشر النساء محصورات، مقصورات مخدورات، قواعد بيوتكم، وحاملات أولادكم، وإنكم معشر الرجال فضلتم علينا بالجُمَع والجماعات، وفضلتم علينا بشهود الجنائز، وعيادة المرضى، وفضلتم علينا بالحج بعد الحج، وأعظم من ذلك الجهاد في سبيل الله. وإن الرجل منكم إذا خرج لحجٍ أو عمرةٍ أو جهادٍ؛ جلسنا في بيوتكم نحفظ أموالكم، ونربي أولادكم، ونغزل ثيابكم، فهل نشارككم فيما أعطاكم الله من الخير والأجر؟ فالتفت النبي بجملته وقال: ((هل تعلمون امرأة أحسن سؤالاً عن أمور دينها من هذه المرأة؟)) قالوا: يا رسول الله، ما ظننا أن امرأة تسأل سؤالها. فقال النبي : ((يا أسماء، افهمي عني، أخبري من وراءك من النساء أن حسن تبعل المرأة لزوجها، وطلبها لمرضاته، واتباعها لرغباته يعدل ذلك كله)) فأدبرت المرأة وهي تهلل وتكبر وتردد: يعدل ذلك كله، يعدل ذلك كله.(أخرجه ابن عبد البر في: الاستيعاب (4-1788)، والبيهقي في: شعب الإيمان (8743)، وفي إسناده مسلم بن عبيد الراوي عن أسماء لم أجد له ترجمة. )
ووجه الدلالة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم امتدح فقهها رضي الله عنها وقد وصفت النساء بأنهن محصورات مقصورات مخدورات قواعد ..

42-استأذنت عائشة رضي الله عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجهاد ، فقال : جهادكن الحج . رواه البخاري .
وفي رواية عن عائشة أم المؤمنين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سأله نساؤه عن الجهاد ، فقال : نِعْم الجهاد الحج . رواه البخاري .
قال ابن بطال: هذا دال على أن النساء لا جهاد عليهن، وأنهن غير داخلات في قوله تعالى: {انفروا خفافاً وثقالاً} (التوبة: 14). وهو إجماع، وليس في قوله: «جهادكن الحج» أنه ليس لهن أن يتطوعن به، وإنما فيه أنه الأفضل لهن، وسببه أنهن لسن من أهل القتال للعدو، ولا قدرة لهن عليه ولا قيام به، وليس للمرأة أفضل من الاستتار وترك مباشرة الرجال بغير قتال، فكيف في حال القتال التي هي أصعب؟ والحج يمكنهن فيه بمجانبة الرجال، والاستتار عنهن، فلذلك كان أفضل لهن من الجهاد.( عمدة القاري 14 / 163, فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري 6/ 168)

43- عن أنس، رضي الله تعالى عنه، قال: خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم في جنازة، فرأى نسوة فقال: أتحملنه؟ قلن: لا. قال: أتدفنه؟ قلن: لا. قال: "فارجعن مأزورات غير مأجورات". 
قال العيني : لأن الرجال أقوى لذلك والنساء ضعيفات ومظنة للانكشاف غالبا، خصوصا إذا باشرن الحمل، ولأنهن إذا حملنها مع وجود الرجال لوقع اختلاطهن بالرجال، وهو محل الفتنة ومظنة الفساد. فإن قلت: إذا لم يوجد رجال؟ قلت: الضرورات مستثناة في الشرع( عمدة القاري 8/ 111)

44- عن مالِكٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ ، أَنَّهَا أَخْبَرَتْهُ أَنَّ أَفْلَـحَ أَخَا أَبِـي الْقُعَيْسِ، جَاءَ يَسْتَأَذِنُ عَلَـيْهَا، وَهُوَ عَمُّهَا مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ، بَعْدَ أَنْ نَزَلَ الْـحِجَابُ، قَالَتْ فَأَبَـيْتُ أَنْ آذَنَ لَهُ، فَلَـمَّا جَاءَ رَسُولُ اللَّه ، أَخْبَرْتُهُ بِالَّذِي صَنَعْتُ، فَأَمَرَنِـي أَنْ آذَنَ لَهُ عليّ (30 ـ 3). 
قال ابن عبدالبر : فـي هذا الـحديث دلـيل علـى أن احتـجاب النساء من الرجال لـم يكن فـي أول الإسلام، وأنهم كانوا يرون النساء، ولا يستتر نساؤهم عن رجالهم، إلا بمثل ما كان يستتر رجالهم عن رجالهم، حتـى نزلت آيات الـحجاب (التمهيد 6/ 235)
قال العيني : وفيه أنه لا يجوز للمرأة أن تأذن للرجل الذي ليس بمحرم لها في الدخول عليها، ويجب عليها الاحتجاب منه، وهو كذلك إجماعاً بعد أن نزلت آية الحجاب، وما ورد من بروز النساء فإنما كان قبل نزول الحجاب، وكانت قصة أفلح مع عائشة بعد نزول الحجاب.(عمدة القاري 13/ 202)

45- وقد ثبت ذلك من حديث عروة عن عائشة موقوفاً أخرجه عبدالرزاق بإسناد صحيح ولفظه قالت «كن نساء بني إسرائيل يتخذن أرجلاً من خشب يتشرفن للرجال في المساجد فحرم الله عليهن المساجد، وسلطت عليهن الحيضة» وهذا وإن كان موقوفاً لكن حكمه حكم الرفع لأنه لا يقال بالرأي.(عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داوود 2/ 331)

46- عن نافع، قال: خرج عبد اللّه بن عمر رضي الله عنهما وأنا معه على جنازة فرأى معها نساء ، فوقف ثم قال: ردهن، فإنهن فتنة الحي والميت ثم مضى، فمشى خلفها.( شرح المعاني والآثار كتاب الجنائز 1/ 479)
فهذا إنكار فعلي من عبدالله بن عمر الصحابي الجليل لاختلاط الرجال بالنساء ..

----------


## أبو سماحة

موضوع في القمة
ولقد حارب الأعداء الحجاب حتى انطبع في أذهان الكثير أن الخلاف حوله فقط وغفلوا عن أصل المسألة وهو العفاف والحياء والستر والحشمة وعدم الاختلاط....
وعليه فإنني أدعو طلبة العلم إلى التركيز على هذه الأمور العامة أكثر من تركيزهم على الحجاب نفسه.. فلو استقر في نفوس النساء حب الحشمة والستر والحياء والعفاف لما أنكرن الحجاب أبدا
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عالي السند

أجدت وأفدت ونصحت، موضوع قيم ونافع
  في زمن كثرت فيه الفتن، وأخذ الملبسون والمرجفون
  في الفتوى في أمر قضت فيه الشريعة بالحكم المتين
  كفانا الله شر وكيد وحقد دعاة الرذيلة من التغريبيين
  والتنويريين والإنبطاحيين والشهوانيين واللبراليين.
             شكر الله لك

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> موضوع في القمة
> ولقد حارب الأعداء الحجاب حتى انطبع في أذهان الكثير أن الخلاف حوله فقط وغفلوا عن أصل المسألة وهو العفاف والحياء والستر والحشمة وعدم الاختلاط....
> وعليه فإنني أدعو طلبة العلم إلى التركيز على هذه الأمور العامة أكثر من تركيزهم على الحجاب نفسه.. فلو استقر في نفوس النساء حب الحشمة والستر والحياء والعفاف لما أنكرن الحجاب أبدا
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


وبارك الله فيك 

كل ما دعى إليه إسلامنا فسنجتهد في تبليغه للناس ولا بد من النظر والتأمل في إحياء الإيمان والحشمة والعفة والحياء مع الحفاظ على الحجاب والبعد عن الاختلاط ,,

وصدقت لو أنه استقر في قلوبنا الناس البحث عن كل ما يعلي من شأن المرأة في دينها لما أنكرن الحجاب ..

والله الموفق ,,

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> بارك الله فيك


وبارك الله فيك ..

شكراً على المشاركة والتفاعل ..

----------


## جذيل

ياليت الموضوع يوضع على ملف وورد ولك جزيل الشكر .

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> ياليت الموضوع يوضع على ملف وورد ولك جزيل الشكر .


رفعت البحث على ملف وورد 

وقد تجاوزت تحريم الاختلاط فيه الخمسين دليلاً

واعذرني على التأخر , فأنا لم أستطع تنيسق وتنظيم البحث بشكل جيد عن طريق الوورد , وقد حاولت تنسيقه مراراً إلا أني أعود بالفشل كل مرة , وإن كان هناك أحد يتفضل علينا وينسقه بشكل جيد , فله الدعاء منا بأن يكتب الله له أجره , ويصلح له عمله ..

----------


## حارث البديع

الذي يقول بتحريم الإختلاط لايستطيع أن يطرد في أصله
كما هو معلوم من الحديث الصحيح  أن أحد الأنصار تزوج فدعا الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: وأصحابه إلى طعامه فكانت الزوجة هي التي تخدم القوم، 
ابن حجر أورد كلاما معناه:
(جواز خدمة المرأة لزوجها ومن يدعوه من أصحابه
عند أمن الفتنة)
كذلك إن أتت المرأة للشهادة
أما يستلزم الإختلاط.؟

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> الذي يقول بتحريم الإختلاط لايستطيع أن يطرد في أصله
> كما هو معلوم من الحديث الصحيح أن أحد الأنصار تزوج فدعا الرسول وأصحابه إلى طعامه فكانت الزوجة هي التي تخدم القوم، 
> ابن حجر أورد كلاما معناه:
> (جواز خدمة المرأة لزوجها ومن يدعوه من أصحابه
> عند أمن الفتنة)
> كذلك إن أتت المرأة للشهادة
> أما يستلزم الإختلاط.؟


الأدلة متضافرة على تحريم الاختلاط 

وقولك بأنها ليست مطردة , هذا راجع إليك , فهي عندك ليست مطردة ..

ومثال على ذلك .. هذا الحديث الذي ذكرته , 

قال عنه الإمام النووي أنه يحتمل أنه قبل الحجاب 

وقال ابن حجر في الفتح (9/251) : ( في الحديث جواز خدمة المرأة زوجها ومن يدعوه ولا يخفى أن محل ذلك عند أمن الفتنة ومراعاة ما يجب عليها من الستر وجواز استخدام الرجل امرأته في مثل ذلك ).

والأمر الآخر هو أن هذه الحادثة وغيرها من الحوداث لا تؤخذ صفة الاستمرار والتكرار بل هي معدودة محدودة بعكس الاختلاط في العمل والتعليم والذي يتصف بالاستمرار والتكرار .. 
وهي معها محرمها , فالفتنة مأمونة حينئذ ..

فهل يصح أن نعادل بين لقاء محدود عابرمؤقت بلقاء مستمر متكرر والنساء فيه متبرجات متبذلات غير متسترات ؟؟!

وهل اختلاط النساء بالرجال في العمل والتعليم يكون فيه محرم ؟؟!

وهل التقاء النساء بالرجال في الشوارع من الاختلاط ؟!
حتماً , لا ..

بينما نجد أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بالنسبة للقاء المستمر المتكرر يباعد بين الرجال والنساء على قدر الاستطاعة ..

مثل حضور النساء لصلاة الجماعة ..(راجع الأحاديث التي سيقت في ذلك )..

فإذا فرقت بين الأمرين وعلمت ذلك جيداً . زال عنك وهم الاطراد !!

----------


## حارث البديع

هل هذا الحديث صحيح أم لا؟

----------


## حارث البديع

وقضية الشهادة صحيحة أم لا
دعنا نتفق ثم نختلف؟

----------


## المعتز بدينه

سؤال غريب 

وهل تتوقع أن أجيب على شيء مما قلته ؟!
وأنا أعلم أنه ضعيف ..

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع.
و لي ملاحظة وهي أن الكثير من الأدلة التي ذكرت لا تدل على التحريم خصوصا الآيات التي استدل بها.
مع العلم  لا أخالفك في حرمة الإختلاط و مفاسده على الجنسين و الله لمستعان.

----------


## حارث البديع

وقضية الشهادة 
على التسليم جدلا بان الحديث ضعيف

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع.
> و لي ملاحظة وهي أن الكثير من الأدلة التي ذكرت لا تدل على التحريم خصوصا الآيات التي استدل بها.
> مع العلم لا أخالفك في حرمة الإختلاط و مفاسده على الجنسين و الله لمستعان.


وفيك , بارك الله 

أكثر الأدلة المذكورة إن لم يكن كلها , استدل بها أحد العلم على حرمة الاختلاط واستفاد منها ذلك ..

وظهور الأدلة وظهور قوتها , يختلف فيه الناس , فمن مستقل ومستكثر , وأسلم الناس فهوماً هم العلماء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل ..

كما قال الله تعالى : ( أنزل من السماء ماء فسالت أودية بقدرها )

والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم ,,

----------


## حارث البديع

هذا الذي قلت عنه ضعيف هو في صحيح البخاري، عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنهما قال: (لما عرس أبو أسيد الساعدي دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، فما صنع لهم لا طعاماً ولا قربه إليهم إلا امرأته أم أسد، بلت تمرات في تور "إناء" من حجارة في الليل، فلما فرغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه من الطعام اماءته له "هرسته بيدها" فسقته تتحفه بذلك).
أخرجه في كتاب النكاح.

----------


## المعتز بدينه

> هذا الذي قلت عنه ضعيف هو في صحيح البخاري، عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنهما قال: (لما عرس أبو أسيد الساعدي دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، فما صنع لهم لا طعاماً ولا قربه إليهم إلا امرأته أم أسد، بلت تمرات في تور "إناء" من حجارة في الليل، فلما فرغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه من الطعام اماءته له "هرسته بيدها" فسقته تتحفه بذلك).
> أخرجه في كتاب النكاح.


أظن والله أعلم أنك في تعب شديد من السهر !!

----------


## حارث البديع

هذا برهاننا فمابرهانكم؟
77 -( باب قيام المرأة على الرجال في العرس وخدمتهم بالنفس )
أي هذا باب في بيان قيام المرأة على الرجال من قام فلان على الشيء إذا ثبت عليه وتمسك به قوله وخدمتهم أي وعلى خدمتهم قوله بالنفس أي بنفسه
2815 - حدثنا ( سعيد بن أبي مريم ) حدثنا ( أبو غسان ) قال حدثني ( أبو حازم ) عن
( سهل ) قال لما عرس أبو أسيد الساعدي النبي وأصحابه فما صنع طعاما ولا قربه إليهم إلا امرأته أم أسيد بلت تمرات في تور من حجارة من الليل فلما فرغ النبي من الطعام أماثته له فسقته تنحنه بذلك
والحديث أخرجه مسلم في الأشربة عن محمد بن سهل بن عسكر عن ابن أبي مريم
قال العيني:وفيه جواز خدمة المرأة زوجها ومن يدعوه عند الأمن من الفتنة وجواز الشرب بما لا يسكر في الوليمة وجواز إيثار كبير القوم في الوليمة بشيء دون القوم.

----------


## المعتز بدينه

أول مرة أعرف أن البرهان يكون بهذا الشكل  ؟!

ولا أعرف , هل أنت مع إباحة الاختلاط أم علماء الأمة في تحريمه ؟؟!

فلقد ذكرتَ في موضوع شبهة حول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام واستدلال فاسد بجواز الخلوة والاختلاط ..

أنكَ لاترى الاختلاط مباحاً وتعلم ذلك ..

وهنا تأتي بشبه العصرانيين ومن نحا نحوهم , وتسميها برهاناً  .. لا أحب طريقة المراوغة ..  

وجواباً عن هذه الشبهة التي طرحتها , فلقد ذكرت فيما سبق أن :




> الأدلة متضافرة على تحريم الاختلاط 
> 
> وقولك بأنها ليست مطردة , هذا راجع إليك , فهي عندك ليست مطردة ..
> 
> 
> ومثال على ذلك .. هذا الحديث الذي ذكرته ..
> 
> 
> قال عنه الإمام النووي أنه يحتمل أنه قبل الحجاب 
> ...

----------


## المعتز بدينه

احتجيت بقولين من الإمام بدر الدين العيني والحافظ ابن حجر , ظان أنهما معك يبيحان الاختلاط , والبرهان إن كنت صادقاً هو أن تأتي لي بنصوص مثل هذه النصوص التي سأوردها تتكلم صراحة عن الاختلاط , ( قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين ) , وهذه مجرد أمثلة بسيطة وراءها جبال من النقول عن علماء الأمة في تحريم الاختلاط .. 



عن أنس، رضي الله تعالى عنه، قال: خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم في جنازة، فرأى نسوة فقال: أتحملنه؟ قلن: لا. قال: أتدفنه؟ قلن: لا. قال: "فارجعن مأزورات غير مأجورات". 

قال العيني : لأن الرجال أقوى لذلك والنساء ضعيفات ومظنة للانكشاف غالبا، خصوصا إذا باشرن الحمل، ولأنهن إذا حملنها مع وجود الرجال لوقع اختلاطهن بالرجال، وهو محل الفتنة ومظنة الفساد. فإن قلت: إذا لم يوجد رجال؟ قلت: الضرورات مستثناة في الشرع( عمدة القاري 8/ 111)

وقال العيني : 
( وفيه: أنه لا يجوز للمرأة أن تأذن للرجل الذي ليس بمحرم لها في الدخول عليها، ويجب عليها الاحتجاب منه، وهو كذلك إجماعاً بعد أن نزلت آية الحجاب، وما ورد من بروز النساء فإنما كان قبل نزول الحجاب، وكانت قصة أفلح مع عائشة بعد نزول الحجاب، ) .(عمدة القاري 13/ 202)

وقال العيني : 
( وفيه: من شأن العواتق والمخدرات عدم البروز إلاّ فيما أذن لهن فيه. وفيه: استحباب إعداد الجلباب للمرأة ومشروعية عارية الثياب. قيل: وفيه استحباب خروج النساء إلى شهود العيدين، سواء كن شواب أو ذوات هيئات أم لا. قلت: في هذا الزمان لا يفتي به لظهور الفساد وعدم الأمن، مع أن جماعة من السلف منعوا ذلك، وهم: عروة والقاسم ويحيى الأنصاري ومالك وأبو حنيفة ــــ في رواية ــــ وأبو يوسف. ومنع الشافعية ذوات الهيئات والمستحسنات لغلبة الفتنة، وكذلك الثوري منع خروجهن اليوم.( عمدة القاري 6/ 302-303)

وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : 
( ونقل النووي في «شرح المهذب» أنه لا خلاف في هذه المسألة بين العلماء، والسبب فيه ما تقدم، ولأن الجنازة لابد أن يشيعها الرجال فلو حملها النساء لكان ذلك ذريعة الى اختلاطهن بالرجال فيفضي الى الفتنة) .( فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري 3/ 536)

قال ابن حجر : 
( وقضية كلام النووي في تحقيقه ، والزركشي في أحكام المساجد أنه حيث كان في خروجهن اختلاط بالرجال في المسجد أو طريقه أو قويت خشية الفتنة عليهن لتزينهنَّ وتبرجهنَّ حرم عليهن الخروج ، وعلى الزوج الإذن لهنَّ ووجب على الإمام أو نائبه منعهنَّ من ذلك ). (مرقاة المفاتيح 3/367)


أفيكون الغرب الكافر أعلم بآثار الاختلاط السيئة على المجتمع ويغفل عنها علماء أمة الإسلام ؟؟!

لا والله .. ليس هناك شر وشؤم على الناس إلا وتجد القرآن والسنة وعلماء الأمة أسبق من كل أحد في التحذير منه ..

----------


## محي الدين الناصر

أحسنت أخي المعتز لدينه و لكني لا أوافقك في بعض ما تقول و هناك شبهة لا أظنك قادرا في الوقت الراهن على ردها و هذه مقدمتها:
هل يجوز للمرأة التي غاب عنها زوجها أن تأذن لرجلين أو أكثر بالدخول عليها بدون إذن زوجها?

----------


## محي الدين الناصر

و إذا قلت باالتحريم فما هي أدلتك من الكتاب و السنة الصحيحة?

----------


## محي الدين الناصر

و هل يجوز أن يأذن الرجل لزوجته بذلك?
فإذا قلت نعم فهذا شيء مقرف أشد من الإختلاط المعروف في العمل و المدارس لأنه هنا عندنا: زوجة+أكثر من رجل+داخل البيت.!!!! و هذا دليل على جواز الإختلاط إذا كان الرجال ثقات تقات!!! و الدليل على هذا ما رواه مسلم في الصحيح عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أن نفرا من بني هاشم دخلوا على أسماء بنت عميس فدخل أبو بكر الصديق وهي تحته يومئذ فرآهم فكره ذلك فذكر ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال لم أر إلا خيرا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله قد برأها من ذلك ثم قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر فقال لا يدخلن رجل بعد يومي هذا على مغيبة إلا ومعه رجل أو اثنان.
ففي هذا الحديث جواز دخول أكثر من رجل أجنبي على المرأة و لو بغير إذن الزوج لأن :
1-النفر دخلوا على أسماء بغير إذن أبي بكر  بدليل كراهيته لذلك 
2-و الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما خطب أجاز مطلقا دخول أكثر من رجل أجنبي على المرأة و لم يذكر إطلاقا شرط إذن الزوج بالرغم من أن النفر دخلوا على أسماء بغير إذن أبي بكر و كراهية أبي بكر لذلك.
فكيف ترد على كل هذا أيها اللبيب?

----------


## المعتز بدينه

أولاً : أدلة تحريم الخلوة بالأجنبية والاختلاط : 
في الصحيحين عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال { إياكم والدخول على النساء ، فقال رجل من الأنصار : أفرأيت الحمو ؟ قال : الحمو الموت } . قال الترمذي : معنى كراهية الدخول على النساء على نحو ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال { لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا كان ثالثهما الشيطان } . 


قال الطيبي [ رحمه الله ]: لا يخلون جواب القسم ويشهد له الاستثناء لأنه يمنعه أن يكون نهياً، إذ التقدير: لا يخلون رجل بامرأة كائنين على حال من الأحوال إلا على هذه الحالة. وفيه تحذير عظيم في الباب (رواه الترمذي).( مرقاة المفاتيح باب النظر 6/ 280)

وفي الصحيحين أيضا عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال { لا يخلون أحدكم بامرأة إلا مع ذي محرم } . وفي الطبراني عنه مرفوعا { من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يخلون بامرأة ليس بينه وبينها محرم } . 

قال النووي: في الحديث منع المخنث من الدخول على النساء ومنعهن من الظهور عليه وبيان أن له حكم الرجال الفحول الراغبين في النساء في هذا المعنى، وكذا حكم الخصي والمجبوب ذكره انتهى.( عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داوود كتاب اللباس 11/ 165)

قلت : فإذا كان المخنث يحرم عليه الخلوة مع الأجنبية إن كان له اطلاع على عورات , فمن باب أولى تحريم خلوة الأجنبية مع الرجل المكتمل قوة ونشاطاً .


وقد ذكرنا ما يزيد عن خمسين دليلاً على تحريم الاختلاط  فيما سبق  

ثانياً : الاجماع بتحريم الخلوة :

قال الحافظ ابن حجر : " وقد أجمعوا على تأديب من وجد مع امرأة أجنبية في بيت والباب مغلق عليهما" ( فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري كتاب الحدود 14/ 149)

قال العيني : " أنه لا يجوز للمرأة أن تأذن للرجل الذي ليس بمحرم لها في الدخول عليها، ويجب عليها الاحتجاب منه، وهو كذلك إجماعاً بعد أن نزلت آية الحجاب، وما ورد من بروز النساء فإنما كان قبل نزول الحجاب، وكانت قصة أفلح مع عائشة بعد نزول الحجاب.. "(عمدة القاري 13/ 202)

قال ابن جرير في تفسيره " المعنى لا يأذن لأحد من الرجال الأجانب أن يدخل عليهن فيتحدث إليهن، وكان من عادة العرب لا يرون به بأساً، فلما نزلت آية الحجاب نهى عن محادثتهن والقعود" ( عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داوود 5/ 360 )
 
ثالثاً :
حديث عن المغيبة, فهذا يكفينا فيه قول رسولنا الكريم ( لَا تَلِجُوا عَلَى الْمُغِيبَاتِ فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَجْرِي مِنْ أَحَدِكُمْ مَجْرَى الدَّمِ ) خاصة أن النووي في شرح الحديث الذي أورده صاحبنا في مقاله وَالْمَشْهُور عِنْد أَصْحَابنَا تَحْرِيمه , فَيَتَأَوَّل الْحَدِيث عَلَى جَمَاعَة يَبْعُد وُقُوع الْمُوَاطَأَة مِنْهُمْ عَلَى الْفَاحِشَة لِصَلَاحِهِمْ ، أَوْ مُرُوءَتهمْ ، أَوْ غَيْر ذَلِكَ . وَقَدْ أَشَارَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى نَحْو هَذَا التَّأْوِيل ) . وقول رسولنا ( إياكم والدخول على النساء ) رواه مسلم عن عقبة بن عامر .

رابعاً :
قد قدما فيما سبق أكثر من خمسين دليلاً على تحريم الاختلاط , وقد كان أكثرها إن لم يكن كلها قد قال به أحد أهل العلم ..

وخطأ منهجي كبير أن تترك المحكمات من الأدلة وتعتمد المتشابهات , وقد قال الله تعالى : ( فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيع فيتبعون ما تشابه منهم ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله ) الآية 

وخطأ منهجي كبير أن يجمع بين المتفرقات كاحتجاجهم بنصوص ليس فيها اختلاط على إباحة الاختلاط , فهي لم تكن اختلاطاً حتى يحتج بها ..

وخطأ منهجي كبير أن يقدم العقل وما يفرزه من أفكار وتوهمات على النصوص من الكتاب والسنة ..

----------


## المعتز بدينه

أول آية في الحث عن البعد عن مخالطة الرجال , لم أنقل فيها عن أحد من أهل العلم , ولذلك فهاهي نصوصهم : 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في النكت والعيون :
{ قالتا لا نسقي حتى يصدر الرعآء } والصدور الانصراف ، ومنه الصدر لأن التدبير يصدر عنه ، والمصدر لأن الأفعال تصدر عنه . والرعاء جمع راع .
وفي امتناعهما من السقي حتى يصدر الرعاء وجهان :
أحدهما : تصونا عن الاختلاط بالرجال .
الثاني : لضعفهما عن المزاحمة بماشيتهما .
{ وأبونا شيخ كبير } وفي قولهما ذلك وجهان
: أحدهما : أنهما قالتا ذلك اعتذارا إلى موسى عن معاناتهما سقي الغنم بأنفسهما .
الثاني : قالتا ذلك ترقيقا لموسى ليعاونهما . (3/270)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: في البحر المديد :
{ قالتا لا نسقي } غنمنا { حتى يصدر الرعاء } ، أي : يصرفوا مواشيهم ، يقال : أصدر عن الماء وصدر ، والمضارع : يصدر ويصدر ، والرعاء : جمع راع ، كقائم وقيام ، والمعنى : لا نستطيع مزاحمة الرجال ، فإذا صدروا سقينا مواشينا .. 
{ فسقى لهما } أي : فسقى غنمهما لأجلهما؛ رغبة في المعروف وإغاثة الملهوف ، روي أنه نحى القوم عن رأس البئر ، وسألهم دلوا ، فأعطوه دلوهم ، وقالوا : استق به ، وكانت لا ينزعها إلا أربعون ، فاستقى بها ، وصبها في الحوض ، ودعا بالبركة . وقيل : كانت آبارهم مغطاة بحجار كبار ، فعمد إلى بئر ، وكان حجرها لا يرفع إلا جماعة ، فرفعه وسقى للمرأتين . 
ووجه مطابقة جوابهما سؤاله : أنه سألهما عن سبب الذود ، فقالتا : السبب في ذلك أن امرأتان مستورتان ضعيفتان ، لا نقدر على مزاحمة الرجال ، ونستحي من الاختلاط بهم ، فلا بد لنا من تأخير السقي إلى أن يفرغوا . 
_(4/422)_ 


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في المدخل لابن الحاج :
( فالجواب أن يقال إن كان ذلك على وجه السلامة من اللغط ولم يكن إلا الرجال أو الرجال والنساء منفردين بعضهم عن بعض يسمعون الدعاء فهذه البدعة التي كره مالك رحمه الله .

وأما إن كان على الوجه الذي يجري في هذا الزمان من اختلاط الرجال والنساء ومصادمة أجسادهم ومزاحمة من في قلبه مرض من أهل الريب ومعانقة بعضهم لبعض كما حكي لنا أن رجلا وجد رجلا يطأ امرأة وهم وقوف في زحام الناس وحكت لنا امرأة أن رجلا واقعها فما حال بينهما إلا الثياب وأمثال ذلك من الفسق واللغط فهذا فسوق فيفسق الذي كان سببا في اجتماعهم .
فإن قيل أليس قد روى عبد الرزاق في التفسير أن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه كان إذا أراد أن يختم القرآن جمع أهله .

قلنا فهذا هو الحجة عليكم بأنه كان يصلي في بيته ويجمع أهله فأين هذا من تلفيق الخطب على رءوس الأشهاد وتختلط الرجال والنساء والصبيان والغوغاء وتكثر الزعقات والصياح ويختلط الأمر ويذهب بهاء الإسلام ووقار الإيمان
وأيضا فإنه ماروي أنه دعا وإنما جمع أهله فحسب .

ولما روي أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه سمع رجلا يقول يا حبذا صفرة ماء ذراعيها لماء كان قد توضأت به امرأة فبقي فيه من أثر الزعفران فعلاه بالدرة .
وروي أنه نهى أن يجلس الرجل في مجلس المرأة عقب قيامها وكل من قال بأصل الذرائع يلزمه القول بهذا الفرع ومن أبى أصل الذرائع من العلماء يلزمه إنكاره لما يجري فيه من اختلاط الرجال والنساء انتهى

_(2/464)_ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في الزواجر عن اقتراف الكبائر _:_
أما سماع أهل الوقت فحرام بلا شك ففيه من المنكرات كاختلاط الرجال بالنساء وافتتان العامة باللهو ما لا يحصى ، فالواجب على الإمام قصرهم عنه .

.
_(3/270)_ 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في كشف المشكل من حدبث الصحيحين لابن الجوزي :

1762 - وفي الحديث الثلاثين قال النساء للنبي {صلى الله عليه وسلم} غلبنا عليك الرجال فاجعل لنا يوما فوعدهن يوما لقيهن فيه فوعظهن وأمرهن كان النساء في ذلك الزمن يطلبن الخير ويقصدن الأجر ويصلين مع الرسول {صلى الله عليه وسلم} جماعة وكان مثل الرسول واعظهن فصلح أن يجعل لهن يوما فأما ما أحدث القصاص من جمع النساء والرجال فإنه من البدع التي تجري فيها العجائب من اختلاط النساء بالرجال ورفع النساء أصواتهن بالصياح والنواح إلى غير ذلك فأما إذا حضرت امرأة مجلس خير في خفية غير متزينة وخرجت بإذن زوجها وتباعدت عن الرجال وقصدت العمل بما يقال لا التنزه كان الأمر قريبا مع الخطر وإنما أجزنا مثل هذا لأن البعد عن سماع التذكير يقوي الغفلة فينسي الآخرة بمرة وينبغي للمذكر أن يحث على الواجبات وينهى عن المحظورات ويذكر ما ينفع العوام وما يحتاج إليه الجهال في دينهم وهيهات ما أقل هذا اليوم إنما شغل القصاص اليوم 
_(1/776)_ 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  في شرح ابن بطال :
(1)/216 - فيه: عائشة: كان عليه السلام، يصلي الصبح بغلس، فتنصرف نساء المؤمنين، لا يعرفن من الغلس، أو لا يعرف بعضهن بعضا.
هذه السنة المعمول بها أن تنصرف النساء فى الغلس قبل الرجال ليخفين أنفسهن، ولا يتبين لمن لقيهن من الرجال، فهذا يدل أنهن لا يقمن فى المسجد بعد تمام الصلاة، وهذا كله من باب قطع الذرائع، والتحظير على حدود الله، والمباعدة بين الرجال والنساء خوف الفتنة ودخول الحرج، ومواقعة الإثم فى الاختلاط بهن.
* * *

----------


## محي الدين الناصر

أحسنت أخي المعتز بدينه. الآن أجب عن هذه الشبهة العصية:
ما رواه مسلم في الصحيح عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أن نفرا من بني هاشم دخلوا على أسماء بنت عميس فدخل أبو بكر الصديق وهي تحته يومئذ فرآهم فكره ذلك فذكر ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال لم أر إلا خيرا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله قد برأها من ذلك ثم قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر فقال لا يدخلن رجل بعد يومي هذا على مغيبة إلا ومعه رجل أو اثنان.
ففي هذا الحديث جواز دخول أكثر من رجل أجنبي على المرأة و لو بغير إذن الزوج لأن :
1-النفر دخلوا على أسماء بغير إذن أبي بكر بدليل كراهيته لذلك 
2-و الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما خطب أجاز مطلقا دخول أكثر من رجل أجنبي على المرأة و لم يذكر إطلاقا شرط إذن الزوج بالرغم من أن النفر دخلوا على أسماء بغير إذن أبي بكر و كراهية أبي بكر لذلك.
هنا عندنا: زوجة+أكثر من رجل+داخل البيت.!!!! و هذا دليل على جواز الإختلاط إذا كان الرجال ثقات تقات!!!
فكيف ترد على كل هذا?

----------


## المعتز بدينه

يا أخ العروبة والإسلام , فبماذا تجيب أيضاً عن أكثر من خمسين دليلاً مرتبطا باستنباط علماء الأمة صراحة .؟؟!!

وبماذا تجيب على أقوال علماء الأمة على مر العصور في الحث على المنع من الاختلاط ومباعدة الرجال عن النساء ؟؟!




> أحسنت أخي المعتز بدينه. الآن أجب عن هذه الشبهة العصية:
> ما رواه مسلم في الصحيح عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أن نفرا من بني هاشم دخلوا على أسماء بنت عميس فدخل أبو بكر الصديق وهي تحته يومئذ فرآهم فكره ذلك فذكر ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال لم أر إلا خيرا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن الله قد برأها من ذلك ثم قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على المنبر فقال لا يدخلن رجل بعد يومي هذا على مغيبة إلا ومعه رجل أو اثنان.
> ففي هذا الحديث جواز دخول أكثر من رجل أجنبي على المرأة و لو بغير إذن الزوج لأن :
> 1-النفر دخلوا على أسماء بغير إذن أبي بكر بدليل كراهيته لذلك 
> 2-و الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما خطب أجاز مطلقا دخول أكثر من رجل أجنبي على المرأة و لم يذكر إطلاقا شرط إذن الزوج بالرغم من أن النفر دخلوا على أسماء بغير إذن أبي بكر و كراهية أبي بكر لذلك.
> هنا عندنا: زوجة+أكثر من رجل+داخل البيت.!!!! و هذا دليل على جواز الإختلاط إذا كان الرجال ثقات تقات!!!
> فكيف ترد على كل هذا أيها اللبيب?


أجبت عنها فيما سبق وهاك جوابها مرة أخرى : 

أولاً : أدلة تحريم الخلوة بالأجنبية والاختلاط : 
في الصحيحين عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال { إياكم والدخول على النساء ، فقال رجل من الأنصار : أفرأيت الحمو ؟ قال : الحمو الموت } . قال الترمذي : معنى كراهية الدخول على النساء على نحو ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال { لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا كان ثالثهما الشيطان } . 

قال الطيبي [ رحمه الله ]: لا يخلون جواب القسم ويشهد له الاستثناء لأنه يمنعه أن يكون نهياً، إذ التقدير: لا يخلون رجل بامرأة كائنين على حال من الأحوال إلا على هذه الحالة. وفيه تحذير عظيم في الباب (رواه الترمذي).( مرقاة المفاتيح باب النظر 6/ 280)
وفي الصحيحين أيضا عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال { لا يخلون أحدكم بامرأة إلا مع ذي محرم } . وفي الطبراني عنه مرفوعا { من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يخلون بامرأة ليس بينه وبينها محرم } . 

قال النووي: في الحديث منع المخنث من الدخول على النساء ومنعهن من الظهور عليه وبيان أن له حكم الرجال الفحول الراغبين في النساء في هذا المعنى، وكذا حكم الخصي والمجبوب ذكره انتهى.( عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داوود كتاب اللباس 11/ 165)

قلت : فإذا كان المخنث يحرم عليه الخلوة مع الأجنبية إن كان له اطلاع على عورات , فمن باب أولى تحريم خلوة الأجنبية مع الرجل المكتمل قوة ونشاطاً .

وقد ذكرنا ما يزيد عن خمسين دليلاً على تحريم الاختلاط فيما سبق 

ثانياً : الاجماع بتحريم الخلوة : 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر : " وقد أجمعوا على تأديب من وجد مع امرأة أجنبية في بيت والباب مغلق عليهما" ( فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري كتاب الحدود 14/ 149)
قال العيني : " أنه لا يجوز للمرأة أن تأذن للرجل الذي ليس بمحرم لها في الدخول عليها، ويجب عليها الاحتجاب منه، وهو كذلك إجماعاً بعد أن نزلت آية الحجاب، وما ورد من بروز النساء فإنما كان قبل نزول الحجاب، وكانت قصة أفلح مع عائشة بعد نزول الحجاب.. "(عمدة القاري 13/ 202)

قال ابن جرير في تفسيره " المعنى لا يأذن لأحد من الرجال الأجانب أن يدخل عليهن فيتحدث إليهن، وكان من عادة العرب لا يرون به بأساً، فلما نزلت آية الحجاب نهى عن محادثتهن والقعود" ( عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داوود 5/ 360 )

ثالثاً :
حديث عن المغيبة, فهذا يكفينا فيه قول رسولنا الكريم ( لَا تَلِجُوا عَلَى الْمُغِيبَاتِ فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَجْرِي مِنْ أَحَدِكُمْ مَجْرَى الدَّمِ ) خاصة أن النووي في شرح الحديث الذي أورده صاحبنا في مقاله وَالْمَشْهُور عِنْد أَصْحَابنَا تَحْرِيمه , فَيَتَأَوَّل الْحَدِيث عَلَى جَمَاعَة يَبْعُد وُقُوع الْمُوَاطَأَة مِنْهُمْ عَلَى الْفَاحِشَة لِصَلَاحِهِمْ ، أَوْ مُرُوءَتهمْ ، أَوْ غَيْر ذَلِكَ . وَقَدْ أَشَارَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى نَحْو هَذَا التَّأْوِيل ) . وقول رسولنا ( إياكم والدخول على النساء ) رواه مسلم عن عقبة بن عامر .

وبناءاً على ما سبق قوله من الإجابة المخصوصة بالشبهة التي أوردتها :
فهل تستطيع أن تضمن لي أن الاختلاط في العمل والتعليم الرجال ثقات تقات أصحاب عبادة وتقى صلاح بمنزلة أهل العلم ؟؟! 
وهل تستطيع أن تضمن لي أن الاختلاط في العمل والتعليم النساء فيه متحجبات متسترات لامتبرجات ولا متزينات ؟؟!


أكثر مايستطاع به الاستدلال على هذا الحديث .. هو دخول أهل العلم والصلاح من العلماء على النساء المريضات لعيادتهن أو تفقد أحوال الأرامل أو نحو ذلك .. وأما الاستدلال بها على إباحة الاختلاط فبعيد جد بعيد ..

رابعاً :
قد قدما فيما سبق أكثر من خمسين دليلاً على تحريم الاختلاط , وقد كان أكثرها إن لم يكن كلها قد قال به أحد أهل العلم ..

وخطأ منهجي كبير أن تترك المحكمات من الأدلة وتعتمد المتشابهات , وقد قال الله تعالى : ( فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيع فيتبعون ما تشابه منهم ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله ) الآية 

وخطأ منهجي كبير أن يجمع بين المتفرقات كاحتجاجهم بنصوص ليس فيها اختلاط على إباحة الاختلاط , فهي لم تكن اختلاطاً حتى يحتج بها ..

وخطأ منهجي كبير أن يقدم العقل وما يفرزه من أفكار وتوهمات على النصوص من الكتاب والسنة .. 


وأضيف كذلك زيادة على ما سبق بعض النقول لعلك تستطيع الإجابة عنها :

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي المنهاج المنهاج مختصر شعب الإيمان:
( وقال في نساء النبي خاصة: {يا نساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء إن اتقين فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض وقلن قولاً معروفاً وقرن في بيوتكن، ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى} فحماهن لأجل نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أن ينسب إليهن، فينسب بما يوحش رسول اللهٰ صلى الله عليه وسلم ويسوؤه. وقال: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم ناراً} فدخل في جملة ذلك أن يحمي الرجل امرأته وبنته مخالطة الرجال ومحادثتهم والخلوة بهم.) ( المنهاج مختصر شعب الإيمان )

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وقال الحافظ ان حجر :
قوله: (بعدما نزل الحجاب) أي بعدما نزل الأمر بالحجاب، والمراد حجاب النساء عن رؤية الرجال لهن، وكن قبل ذلك لا يمنعن، وهذا قالته كالتوطئة للسبب في كونها كانت مستترة في الهودج حتى أفضى ذلك إلى تحميله وهي ليست فيه وهم يظنون أنها فيه، بخلاف ما كان قبل الحجاب، فلعل النساء حينئذٍ كن يركبن ظهور الرواحل بغير هوادج، أو يركبن الهوادج غير مستترات، فما كان يقع لها الذي يقع، بل كان يعرف الذي كان يخدم بعيرها إن كانت ركبت أم لا.
( فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري 9/ 385)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وقال العيني :
فيه جواز خروج النساء أيام العيد إلى المصلى للصلاة مع الناس. وقالت العلماء: كان هذا في زمنه صلى الله عليه وسلّم، وأما اليوم فلا تخرج الشابة ذات الهيئة، ولهذا قالت عائشة، رضي الله تعالى عنها لو رأى رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلّم ما أحدث النساء بعده لمنعهن المساجد، كما منعت نساء بني إسرائيل. قلت: هذا الكلام من عائشة بعذر من يسير جداً بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم، وأما اليوم فنعوذ بالله من ذلك، فلا يرخص في خروجهن مطلقاً للعيد وغيره، ولا سيما نساء مصر، على ما لا يخفى. .... وقال الطحاوي: كان الأمر بخروجهن أول الإسلام لتكثير المسلمين في أعين العدو. قلت: كان ذلك لوجود الأمن أيضاً، واليوم قلَّ الأمنُ، والمسلمون كثير، ومذهب أصحابنا في هذا الباب ما ذكره صاحب (البدائع) أجمعوا على أنه لا يرخص للشابة الخروج في العيدين والجمعة وشيء من الصلوات، لقوله تعالى: {وقرون في بيوتكم} (سورة الأحزاب: 33) ولأن خروجهن سبب للفتنة وأما العجائز فيرخص لهن الخروج في العيدين، ولا خلاف أن الأفضل أن لا يخرجن في صلاة ما، فإذا خرجن يصلين صلاة ( عمدة القاري 3/ 269)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال ابن الهمام : وتخرج العجائز للعيد لا الشواب. اهـ. وهو قول عدل لكن لا بد أن يقيد بأن تكون غير مشتهاة في ثياب بذلة بإذن حليلها مع الأمن من المفسدة بأن لا يختلطن بالرجال ، ويكن خالياتٍ من الحلى والحلل والبخور والشموم والتبختر والتكشف ونحوها ، مما أحدثن في هذا الزمان من المفاسد. وقد قال أبو حنيفة : ملازمات البيوت لا يخرجن ، ووجهه الطحاوي بأن ذلك كان أوّل الإِسلام والمسلمون قليلٌ فأريد التكثير [ بهن ] ترهيباً للعدوّ. اهـ.(مرقاة المفاتيح 3/ 528)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: وقال الإمام أبو حامد الغزالي :
ومهما كان الواعظ شاباً متزيناً للنساء في ثيابه وهيئته كثير الأشعار والإِشارات والحركات وقد حضر مجلسه النساء فهذا منكر يجب المنع منه، فإن الفساد فيه أكثر من الصلاح، ويتبـين ذلك منه بقرائن أحواله، بل لا ينبغي أن يسلم الوعظ إلا لمن ظاهره الورع وهيئته السكينة والوقار وزيه زي الصالحين، وإلا فلا يزداد الناس به إلا تمادياً في الضلال. ويجب أن يضرب بـين الرجال والنساء حائل يمنع من النظر فإن ذلك أيضاً مظنة الفساد، والعادات تشهد لهذه المنكرات، ويجب منع النساء من حضور المساجد للصلوات ومجالس الذكر إذا خيفت الفتنة بهن فقد منعتهن عائشة رضي الله عنها فقيل لها: إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم ما منعهن من الجماعات، فقالت: لو علم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم ما أحدثن بعده لمنعهن . وأما اجتياز المرأة في المسجد مستترة فلا تمنع منه إلا أن الأولى أن لا تتخذ المسجد مجازاً أصلاً. (اسم الكتاب: إحياء علوم الدين 2/ 303)

----------


## المعتز بدينه

الجواب :
يا أخي لايمكن أن تأتي بحديث واحد وتحصر الموضوع فيه , هذه ليست طريقة لاستنباط الأحكام , بل لابد من جمع الأدلة مع بعضها حتى يكون الحديث المقصود في إطاره الصحيح ويفهم على وجهته الصحيحة , كما فعل علماء الحديث أتوا بهذا الحديث بعد تبيين حكم الخلوة وكانت طريقتهم كالتالي : 

في المجموع قال الإمام النووي :
( في أول كتاب الحج في مسائل استطاعة الحج أن الشافعي نص علي انه يحرم أن يصلي الرجل بنساء منفردات ألا أن يكون فيهن محرم له أو زوجة وقطع بانه يحرم خلوة رجل بنسوة إلا أن يكون له فيهن محرم والمذهب ما سبق وان خلا رجلان أو رجال بامرأة فالمشهور تحريمه لانه قد يقع اتفاق رجال علي فاحشة بامرأة وقيل ان كانوا ممن تبعد مواطأتهم على الفاحشة جاز وعليه يتأول حديث ابن عمرو بن العاص الآتى والخنثي مع امرأة كرجل ومع نسوة كذلك ومع رجل كامرأة ومع رجال كذلك ذكره القاضي أبو الفتوح وصاحب البيان عملا بالاحتياط وقياسا علي ما قاله الاصحاب في مسألة نظر الخنثى كما سنوضحه في أول كتاب النكاح ان شاء الله تعالي ...

وأما الاحاديث الواردة في المسألة فمنها ما روى عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " إياكم والدخول علي النساء فقال رجل من الانصار أفرأيت الحمو قال الحمو الموت " رواه البخاري ومسلم الحمو قرابة الزوج والمراد هنا قريب تحل له كاخ الزوج وعمه وابنهما وخاله وغيرهم وأما أبوه وابنه وجده فهم محارم تجوز لهم الخلوة وان كانوا من الاحماء وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " لا يخلون أحدكم بامرأة إلا مع ذى محرم " رواه البخاري ومسلم وعن بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم قال علي المنبر " لا يخلون رجل بعد يومي هذا سرا على مغيبة الا ومعه رجل أو إثنان رواه مسلم المغيبة - بكسر الغين - التى زوجها غائب والمراد هنا غائب عن بيتها وان كان في البلدة وعن سهل بن سعد رضى الله عنه قال " كانت فينا امرأة - وفى رواية كانت لنا عجوز - تأخذ من أصول السلق فتطرحه في القدر وتكركر حبات من شعير فإذا صلينا الجمعة انصرفنا نسلم عليها فتقدمه الينا " رواه البخاري فهذا قد يمنع دلالته لهذه المسألة لانه يحتمل أن يكون فيهم محرم لها وليس فيه تصريح بالخلوة بها والله اعلم * واعلم أن المحرم الذى يجوز القعود مع الاجنبية مع وجوده يشترط أن يكون ممن يستحي منه فان كان صغيراعن ذلك كابن سنتين وثلاث ونحو ذلك فوجوده كالعدم بلا خلاف ولا فرق في تحريم الخلوة بين الصلاة وغيرها كما سبق ويستوى فيها الاعمي والبصير ويستثنى من هذا كله مواضع الضرورة بان يجد امرأة أجنبية منقطعة في برية ونحو ذلك فيباح له استصحابها بل يجب عليه إذا خاف عليها لو تركها وهذا لا خلاف فيه ويدل عليه حديث عائشة رضى الله عنها في قصة الافك ) انتهى _(4/278)_
ـــــــــــ


في شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم :

( 4039 - قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا يدخلن رجل بعد يومي هذا على مغيبة إلا ومعه رجل أو رجلان )
المغيبة بضم الميم وكسر الغين المعجمة وإسكان الياء وهي التي غاب عنها زوجها . والمراد غاب زوجها عن منزلها ، سواء غاب عن البلد بأن سافر ، أو غاب عن المنزل ، وإن كان في البلد . هكذا ذكره القاضي وغيره ، وهذا ظاهر متعين . قال القاضي : ودليله هذا الحديث ، وأن القصة التي قيل الحديث بسببها وأبو بكر رضي الله عنه غائب عن منزله لا عن البلد . والله أعلم . ثم إن ظاهر هذا الحديث جواز خلوة الرجلين أو الثلاثة بالأجنبية ، والمشهور عند أصحابنا تحريمه ، فيتأول الحديث على جماعة يبعد وقوع المواطأة منهم على الفاحشة لصلاحهم ، أو مروءتهم ، أو غير ذلك . وقد أشار القاضي إلى نحو هذا التأويل .)_09_


باب تحريم الخلوة بالأجنبية والدخول عليها ) 
قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم [ 2171 ] ( لايبتن رجل عند امرأة إلا أن يكون ناكحا أو ذا محرم ) ... وذكره القاضي فقال إلا أن تكون ناكحا أو ذات محرم بالتاء المثناة فوق وقال ذات بدل ذا قال والمراد بالنا كح المرأة المزوجة وزوجها حاضر فيكون مبيت الغريب فى بيتها بحضرة زوجها ...ومعناه لايبيتن رجل عند امرأة إلا زوجها أو محرم لها قال العلماء إنما خص الثيب لكونها التى يدخل اليها غالبا وأما البكر فمصونة متصونة فى العادة مجانبة للرجال أشد مجانبة فلم يحتج إلى ذكرها ولأنه من باب التنبية لأنه اذا نهى عن الثيب التى يتساهل الناس فى الدخول عليها فى العادة فالبكر أولى وفى هذا الحديث والأحاديث بعده تحريم الخلوة بالأجنبية وإباحة الخلوة بمحارمها وهذان الأمران مجمع عليهما وقد قدمنا أن المحرم هو كل من حرم عليه نكاحها على التأبيد لسبب مباح لحرمتها فقولنا على التأبيد احتراز من أخت امرأته وعمتها وخالتها ونحوهن ومن بنتها قبل الدخول بالأم وقولنا لسبب مباح احتراز من أم الموطوءة بشبهة وبنتها فانه حرام على التأبيد لكن لالسبب مباح فان وطء الشبهة لايوصف بأنه مباح ولا محرم ولا بغيرهما من أحكام الشرع الخمسة لأنه ليس فعل مكلف وقولنا لحرمتها احتراز من الملاعنة فهي حرام على التأبيد لالحرمتها بل تغليظا عليهما والله أعلم قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم [ 2172 ] ( الحمو الموت ) ) انتهى 

_(14/153)_ 

وفي تحفة الأحوذي : ( باب ما جاء في كراهية الدخول على المغيبات )
( قوله ( على نحو ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال لا يخلون رجل بامرأة ) هذا الحديث الذي أشار إليه الترمذي أخرجه أحمد من حديث عامر بن ربيعة قاله الحافظ في الفتح ( إلا كان ثالثهما الشيطان ) ...
والمعنى يكون الشيطان معهما يهيج شهوة كل منهما حتى يلقيا في الزنى 
[ 1172 ] 17 قوله ( لا تلجوا ) من الولوج أي لا تدخلوا ( على المغيبات ) أي الأجنبيات اللاتي غاب عنهن أزواجهن ( فإن الشيطان يجري من أحدكم ) أي أيها الرجال والنساء ( مجرى الدم ) بفتح الميم أي مثل جريانه في بدنكم من حيث لا ترونه 
قال المجمع يحتمل الحقيقة بأن جعل له قدرة على الجري في باطن الإنسان ويحتمل الإستعارة لكثرة وسوسته ) انتهى 

_(4/282)_ 

وفي شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم :

( 4041 - قوله في حديث صفية رضي الله عنها وزيارتها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في اعتكافه عشاء ، فرأى الرجلين ، فقال : ( إنها صفية فقالا : سبحان الله ، فقال : إن الشيطان يجري من الإنسان مجرى الدم )
الحديث فيه فوائد منها بيان كمال شفقته صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته ، ومراعاته لمصالحهم ، وصيانة قلوبهم وجوارحهم ، وكان بالمؤمنين رحيما فخاف صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يلقي الشيطان في قلوبهما فيهلكا ، فإن ظن السوء بالأنبياء كفر بالإجماع ، والكبائر غير جائزة عليهم . وفيه أن من ظن شيئا من نحو هذا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفر . ). _(7/311)_ 
_قلت : لو كانت الخلوة جائزة والاختلاط جائز , فلماذا نبه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الصحابة أنها صفية أم المؤمنين .؟؟!._ 

*وبناءاً على ما سبق قوله من الإجابة المخصوصة* *بالشبهة التي أوردتها** :*


*فهل تستطيع* *أن تضمن لي أن الاختلاط في العمل والتعليم أن كل الرجال فيه ثقات تقات أصحاب عبادة وتقى صلاح* *؟؟**!* 

*وهل تستطيع* *أن تضمن لي أن الاختلاط في العمل والتعليم النساء فيه متحجبات متسترات لامتبرجات* *ولا متزينات ؟؟**!*


وأقصى مايستطاع به الاستدلال على هذه الحادثة هو جواز دخول الرجلان والثلاثة من أهل الصلاح والتقى على المرأة المتسترة المتحجبة لعيادتها أو لتفقد أحوالها كأن تكون أرملة أو منقطع عنها السبيل أو نحو ذلك وذلك لضرورة ملحة ..

وأما الاستدلال بها على جواز الخلوة والاختلاط , فبعيد جد بعيد ..

----------


## حارث البديع

1-قبل النقاش لابد ان نتذكر آداب الحوار
رجاء ابتعد عن الإتهامات.
2-أمر فعلته أخي معتز أطلب منك الإستفسار فيه
وهو أنك نقلت شرحا ل ابن حجر
على كلام قلته أنا
ثم لما أتيتك بنص الحديث الذي نقلت شرحه استنكرته
واندهشت 
مع انك قبل دقائق نقلت شرح العسقلاني عليه
هذا أمر حقيقة لم أفهمه؟
قبل الحكم على الحديث
تريث ثم تكلم فهل تأكدت من  الحديث ؟
وحكمت أم أنك سهوت؟

أول مرة أعرف أن البرهان يكون بهذا الشكل ؟!

عفوا إذا لم يكن البرهان الكتاب والسنة على فهم علمائها العالمين باللغة والشرع
فماذا سيكون البرهان؟

ولا أعرف , هل أنت مع إباحة الاختلاط أم علماء الأمة في تحريمه ؟؟!
 أخوك لم يقل فيه براي صريح 
وهناك من العلماء المعتبرين من قال بجوازه بشروط 
فالمسألة ليس فيها إجماع


وهنا تأتي بشبه العصرانيين ومن نحا نحوهم , وتسميها برهاناً .. لا أحب طريقة المراوغة .. 
 كما قلت إن اردت حوارا مثمرا فلنبتعد عن الإتهامات

أين شبه العصرانيين
هل صحيح البخارى الذي لايمارى العامي في صحته فضلا عنكم
يكوم آتيا بالشبه
هل من يأتي بشرح  كبار العلماء للحديث ك ابن حجر الحافظ العلامة
والإمام بدر العيني العلامة
يكون آتيا بالشبه؟
ودي أن أقول أننا في نقاشنا لسنا بحاجة للنقول
أريد أن أتناقش معك حول الحديث 
الذي ليس في صحيح الدار قطني إنما البخاري
لو تكرمت.

----------


## حارث البديع

1-أتوقع أنك تتفق معي أن هذا الحديث صحيح لامرية فيه
أليس كذلك؟

----------


## المعتز بدينه

تقول :
( أمر فعلته أخي معتز أطلب منك الإستفسار فيه
وهو أنك نقلت شرحا ل ابن حجر
على كلام قلته أنا
ثم لما أتيتك بنص الحديث الذي نقلت شرحه استنكرته
واندهشت 
مع انك قبل دقائق نقلت شرح العسقلاني عليه
هذا أمر حقيقة لم أفهمه؟
قبل الحكم على الحديث
تريث ثم تكلم فهل تأكدت من الحديث ؟
وحكمت أم أنك سهوت؟ )

  الحديث الذي ذكرته أعرف أنه صحيح , فأجبت عنه بأن هذا لايعد اختلاطاً ولايحتج به على ذلك ..
فلما أجبتُ عنه بذلك , رددت علي برد تسأل فيه سؤالاً غريباً عن صحة الحديث , لأنه لو كان الحديث المذكور أعلم أنه ضعيف , لقلت أنه ضعيف ولم أجب عليه أصلاً , فهذا كان وجه الاستغراب , وليس ما ذهب به فهمك بعيداً ..

فقبل أن تحكم على كلامي تريث وافهم ما أقوله ثم قل ما عندك ..


 تقول :
(عفوا إذا لم يكن البرهان الكتاب والسنة على فهم علمائها العالمين باللغة والشرع
فماذا سيكون البرهان؟ )

ليس البرهان أن تحتج بالقرآن والسنة ولكن البرهان أن أن تحتج بالقرآن والسنة ويصح استدلالك بها , واحتجاجك بهذا الحديث هو من قبيل ما قال الشاطبي :
  ( ولذلك لا تجد فرقةً من الفرقِ الضالة ولا أحد من المختلفين في الأحكام لا الفروعية ولا الأصولية يعجز عن الاستدلال على مذهبه بظواهر من الأدلة، وقد مرّ من ذلك أمثلة، بل قد شاهدنا ورأينا من الفساق من يستدل على مسائل الفسق بأدلة ينسبها إلى الشريعة المنزهة، وفى كتب التواريخ والأخبار من ذلك أطراف ما أشنعها في الافتئات على الشريعة، وانظر في مسألة التداوي من الخمار في درة الغواص للحريري وأشباهها بل قد استدل بعض النصارى على صحة ما هم عليه الآن بالقرآن ثم تحيل فاستدل على أنهم مع ذلك كالمسلمين في التوحيد سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون علوا كبيرا ). 
تقول :
( أخوك لم يقل فيه براي صريح 
وهناك من العلماء المعتبرين من قال بجوازه بشروط 
فالمسألة ليس فيها إجماع )

أبعد كل هذه الاعتراضات ؟؟! تقول : لم أقل برأي الصريح ..
ولا أعلم أن هناك أحد من أهل المعتبرين أجاز الاختلاط  

تقول : 
( كما قلت إن اردت حوارا مثمرا فلنبتعد عن الإتهامات

أين شبه العصرانيين
هل صحيح البخارى الذي لايمارى العامي في صحته فضلا عنكم
يكوم آتيا بالشبه
هل من يأتي بشرح كبار العلماء للحديث ك ابن حجر الحافظ العلامة
والإمام بدر العيني العلامة
يكون آتيا بالشبه؟
ودي أن أقول أننا في نقاشنا لسنا بحاجة للنقول
أريد أن أتناقش معك حول الحديث 
الذي ليس في صحيح الدار قطني إنما البخاري
لو تكرمت.)


هذه الشبه التي تطرحها , قد طرحها من قبلك العصرانيين , فهي ليست من كيسك , ولهذا قلت بأنك تطرح شبه العصرانيين , فافهم !

ولاحظت شيئاً هنا ..
1- أنكم تطيرون فرحاً بالدليل الصحيح وكأنكم قد جئتم بشيء (يمكن) أن يحتج به على جواز الاختلاط , وليس كل ما يحتج به يصح فهم الناس له , فلا يحق لك بأن تحتج بشيء ليس فيه ما يدل على إباحة الاختلاط , وإنما هو يتكلم عن شيء آخر ,,

2- أنه هو إذا رددت على ما احتججتم به , فلم تستطيعوا الرد عليه لجأتم إلى أسلوب التهويش والتعمية والتغطية , فتعيدون شبهتكم كما هي من دون نقص ولا زيادة , وتصيحون أجب عن ذلك .. وقد أجبت عليها إجابة تكفي كل من طلب الحق وبحث عنه .. ولكن حتى تهوشوا على الإجابة تعمدوا إلى هذه الأساليب ..

3- أنه إذا عجزتم عن رد الأدلة الناصعة والأقوال الصريحة من العلماء بتحريم الاختلاط , قلتم نحن نتفق معك على ما قلته , حتى تستطيعوا تجاوز الإجابة عن هذه الأدلة الناصعة الواضحة والأقوال من العلماء الصريحة على تحريم الاختلاط والحث على مباعدة الرجال عن النساء , فتتجاوزون كل هذه البراهين الحقيقية لا المدعاة وتبدأون بأسلوب التشويش على الحقائق التي لايمكنكم الإجابة عنها كما أجيب عن شبهكم الضعيفة رغم صحة أدلتها لكن الفهم لها والاحتجاج بها على إباحة الاختلاط فيه من بعد الفقه والفهم مالله به عليم .. وفيه من تتبع المتشتابهات والإصرار عليها وترك المحكمات من الأدلة ما الله به عليم ..

4- قلت لك سابقاً أنك ستفشل فشلاً ذريعاً إذا أردت الاحتجاج بأقوال أهل العلم على إباحة الاختلاط , فدعك من أقوال العلماء , واستخدم عقلك في نقض الأدلة الصحيحة , ونثر الشبهات المريضة تماماً مثل ما يفعل العصرانيين إذا أرادوا نفي حكم في الإسلام لم يعجبهم ولم يوافق هواهم ..

نسأل الله السلامة والعافية ..

----------


## حارث البديع

الحديث الذي ذكرته أعرف أنه صحيح , فأجبت عنه بأن هذا لايعد اختلاطاً ولايحتج به على ذلك ..


فقبل أن تحكم على كلامي تريث وافهم ما أقوله ثم قل ما عندك ..

أمل ان تطبق هذي القاعدة معي
 ثم اني لم احكم انما سئلت فتامل
ليس البرهان أن تحتج بالقرآن والسنة ولكن البرهان أن أن تحتج بالقرآن والسنة ويصح استدلالك بها , واحتجاجك بهذا الحديث هو من قبيل ما قال الشاطبي :
( ولذلك لا تجد فرقةً من الفرقِ الضالة ولا أحد من المختلفين في الأحكام لا الفروعية ولا الأصولية يعجز عن الاستدلال على مذهبه بظواهر من الأدلة، وقد مرّ من ذلك أمثلة، بل قد شاهدنا ورأينا من الفساق من يستدل على مسائل الفسق بأدلة ينسبها إلى الشريعة المنزهة، وفى كتب التواريخ والأخبار من ذلك أطراف ما أشنعها في الافتئات على الشريعة، وانظر في مسألة التداوي من الخمار في درة الغواص للحريري وأشباهها بل قد استدل بعض النصارى على صحة ما هم عليه الآن بالقرآن ثم تحيل فاستدل على أنهم مع ذلك كالمسلمين 

لم أفهم علاقة الكلام بما نحن فيه
سأتنازل وأعتبر نفسي لم أفهم هذا الحديث
فقل لي بربك
ماهو شرح علماء السلف للحديث
المعذرة أضطر خجلا أن أخبرك أن تلتزم بأداب الحوار
والبعد عن الإتهامات
إن كنت قادرا على النقاش
لو تكرمت 
رد على أسئلتي؟؟

----------


## المعتز بدينه

المعذرة .. أي آداب حوار تعنيه ؟؟!

أتقصد أسلوب المراوغة والالتفاف كالثعالب .. ؟؟! أتسمي هذا حواراً ..؟؟!! هذا خوار بالخاء وليس حوار ..

هل هذا من آداب الحوار .. ؟؟!!

فأنا أجبت على الحديث وأجبت عن شبهتك وذكرت لك من الشروح وأقوال العلماء ما لم تستطع ذكر عشر معشاره ..

ثم تأتي وتعيد الاسطوانة الأولى وتكررها وشبهك التي أجبت عنها ولكنك تتجاهلها تجاهلاً وتتعامى عنها كأنك لا تدري عن شيء مراوغة والتفافاً ..

وكذلك أسئلك أسئلة في صميم شبهكم .. لو أجبتم عنه لسقط احتجاجكم بها سقوطاً لا نهوض بعده .. ولكن هيهات أن تجيبوا عنها .. وإنما ستظل وغيرك تحوصون حوصاً وتثيرون شوشرة لعلكم تستطيعوا أن تلغوا فيه .. وما أنتم بقادرين .. فإن للحق نوراً وضياءاً مهما ادلهمت الظلمات وتطابقت الشبهات .. 

أما علاقة كلام الشاطبي بشبهك هو أنه أهل الأهواء يحتجون بظواهر من الأدلة ويسقطونها على ما يريدونه من الآراء الشاذة والدخيلة على الإسلام .. ثم يقولون للناس .. نحن أخذنا بالكتاب والسنة ... 

وهو مثل قول الله تعالى : ( هو الذي أنزل عليك الكتاب فمنه آيات محكمات هن أم الكتاب وأخر متشابهات فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ابتغاء الفتنة وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون ربنا آمنا كل من عند ربنا وما يذكر إلا أولو الألباب . ربنا لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب )

فأهل الأهواء احتجوا بظواهر من القرآن والسنة الصحيحة وليس الضعيفة لكنهم حرفوها على حسب أهوائهم وآرائهم ..

وإن لم تجيب عن جواب عن شبهتك الذي ذكرته سابقاً , وتجيب عن الأسئلة التي ذكرتها لك , فأنا في شغل مهم من أناقش من يروغ روغان ويكثر من الصراخ والتهويل ..

كما أنك بذلك تقر بضعف شبهتك لأنك لو كنت صاحب حجة ومعك الدليل لكنت صريحاً وأجبت عن أسئلتي واجابتي عن الحديث .. راجع جوابي وأعطني جواباً عنها إن كنت صادقاً.. 

فإن لم تفعل ذلك ..
فقد قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( أنا زعيم ببيت في ربض الجنة لمن ترك المراء وإن كان محقا )
ولهذا سأترك المراء والجدال معك احتساباً للأجر عند الله ..

والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم ,,

وأنا أعلم أنك لن تجيب بل ستعيد الاسطوانة المعروفة المكرورة وغيرها من الاسطوانات وقد أجيب عنها

----------


## حارث البديع

إن كنت قادرا على النقاش 
بما يكفي فابتعد عن الاتهامات والتهرب من الحوار
أنا الذي سئلتك أولا علما أني لم اقرء سؤال منك لي
فلاتجب على سؤالي بسؤال
ولك اسئلة اخرى 
هل استدللت بنص لايصح؟
هل أتيت بشرح للنص من عندي يخالف
أصول الإستنباط؟
هل نقلت شرح أحد المتعالمين؟
أو الذين ليس لهم باع في الفهم والعلم؟
أجب بإختصار
والإتهامات ملاذ هش للضعفاء
ولاتخرج عن الموضوع0

----------


## أبو البراء وليد الدغاري

السلام عليكم

أخي الفاضل هل يمكن أن نسمي حضور النساء مع الرجال في المنتديات الإسلامية علي الأنترنات و الحوار مع بعض اختلاطا من وجهة نظر شرعية؟
و ماهي ضوابط هذا الإختلاط؟

----------


## حارث البديع

بارك الله فيك
لايسمى اختلاطا لأن حقيقة
الإختلاط
اجتماع الرجال مع النساء

----------


## أم شهد

> بارك الله فيك
> لايسمى اختلاطا لأن حقيقة
> الإختلاط
> اجتماع الرجال مع النساء


من قال ذلك ؟؟
كان يتوجب على صاحب الموضوع قبل كل شيء أن يوضح معنى ( الاختلاط المحرم ) كي لايحدث لبس .

----------


## حارث البديع

المعارض عفا الله عنه وضع نفسه
في مواجهة مع اهل العلم كان الأولى ألا يفعلها
وسأبين ذلك:
استشهد أفهمه الله بكلام الشاطبي على 
أي( نستشهد بظواهر النصوص الصحيحة على 
أهوائنا وبدعنا) وقال قبلها 
من يفعل ذلك( فهو بعيد عن الفقه والفهم)
والآن نضع المفارقات:
1-هل أتيت بدليل فيه ضعف؟
لا الدليل -( باب قيام المرأة على الرجال في العرس وخدمتهم بالنفس )
أي هذا باب في بيان قيام المرأة على الرجال من قام فلان على الشيء إذا ثبت عليه وتمسك به قوله وخدمتهم أي وعلى خدمتهم قوله بالنفس أي بنفسه

2815 - حدثنا ( سعيد بن أبي مريم ) حدثنا ( أبو غسان ) قال حدثني ( أبو حازم ) عن 
( سهل ) قال لما عرس أبو أسيد الساعدي النبي وأصحابه فما صنع طعاما ولا قربه إليهم إلا امرأته أم أسيد بلت تمرات في تور من حجارة من الليل فلما فرغ النبي من الطعام أماثته له فسقته تنحنه بذلك
هذا هو الحديث
دعونا حتى نفهم الحديث
مع أنه واضح في دلالته
دعونا نعود لشروح كبار العلماء
العلمين باللغة وبالأصول والفقه
كي يعطونا البيان الشافي
ولن آتي بشرح لعلماء العصر
أو صغار أهل العلم أو مغمورين
العلامة ابن حجر العسقلاني 
يفهمنا مايحتويه الحديث فيقول :وقال ابن حجر في الفتح (9/251) : ( في الحديث جواز خدمة المرأة زوجها ومن يدعوه ولا يخفى أن محل ذلك عند أمن الفتنة ومراعاة ما يجب عليها من الستر وجواز استخدام الرجل امرأته في مثل ذلك ).

شرح آخر لكبار علماء الأحناف 
العلامة بدر العيني
يقول:قال العيني:وفيه جواز خدمة المرأة زوجها ومن يدعوه عند الأمن من الفتنة وجواز الشرب بما لا يسكر في الوليمة وجواز إيثار كبير القوم في الوليمة بشيء دون القوم.

فهل هؤلاء الأعلام الكبار
ينطبق عليهم مانقلته عن الشاطبي
أم هؤلاء بعيدين عن الفقه والفهم؟
الذان مافتئت تنقل من شروحاتهم
إما أن تكون الإجابة بنعم
وتتضح للناس النتيجة
أو تقول لا
كذلك تتضح النتيجة
وتعرف أن إشكالا 
وقذف اتهامات
جعلك لاتتروى قبل الكلام
وقبل ماتتكلم اعرف ماتقول
وشكرالك فقد استفدت منك.
وأنقل لك كلام ممن يعارض الإختلاط جملة وتفصيلا
إلا أنه في شرحه لم يطرد في أصله
وبارك الله فيه على موضوعيته
فقد نقل عن علماء المسلمين ألا ضير في ذلك,
قال:- لقد علم الفقهاء وعلماء المسلمين جميعًا أنه لا ضير في أن تتقدم المرأة بسرتها الإسلامي الكامل فتقدم إلى ضيوف في دارها طعامًا أو شرابًا تكرمهم به وزوجها أو قريبها جالس. وهذا هو الذي وقع من امرأة أبي أسيد في حفل عرسه.
وهذا هو الرابط للتوثق
http://www.alminbar.net/malafilmy/sh...almarraa/6.htm

----------


## حارث البديع

وإن كان ابن حجر والعيني
كبار العلماء عصرانيين
فأفتخر أن أكون عصرانيا.

----------


## حارث البديع

هذا الشيخ ناصر العمر
يرى جواز الإختلاط بضوابط
(وهذا ماقلناه)
فإذا فقد أحدها حرم
قال أ0د في معرض رده على السؤال

شيخنا الفاضل حفظكم الله و رعاكم.
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
قد عرض علي عمل كمفتشة في مجال تخصصي – صيدلة – في الوزارة، حيث أقوم بالذهاب إلى الصيدليات و السؤال عن بعض الأدوية و الأجهزة التي عليها رقابة، و طبعاً يمكن أن يكون في الصيدلية رجال أتعامل معهم، ويمكن أيضاً في الوزارة، علماً أن حجابي ساتر لا يظهر من جسدي شيء أبداً، ومع العلم كذلك أن هناك نقص في المواطنين في هذا العمل .
فهل يجوز لي أن أعمل في هذا العمل ؟ 
و إن كان الجواب: لا، فكيف يمكن أن أفيد أمتي بهذا التخصص ؟ علماً أني تخرجت حديثاً و ليس لدي خبرة، ولكن حصلت على امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف .
فلا أريد أن يضيع تعب الدراسة هذه سدى، وقد استخرت الله كثيراً في دخول هذا التخصص، وأيضاً لا أريد أن يكون العمل على حساب الجنة، وأن يغضب الله _تعالى_ علي ، فرضا الله _تعالى_ أهم عندي من كل شيء ،أسأل الله الإخلاص آمين .
وما هي ضوابط الاختلاط ،أي: كيف أعرف أن هذه الحالة تعد اختلاطاً فأجتنبها ؟
علماً بأن في حياتنا العامة هناك تعامل مع الرجال بصورة أو بأخرى .

و جزاكم الله خيراً .






الجواب 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وبعد: ضوابط جواز اختلاط المرأة بالرجال: أولاً: ألا يكون هناك خلوة مع الرجال؛ لقول النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ : " ألا لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا كان ثالثهما الشيطان" أخرجه الترمذي والنسائي من حديث عمر _رضي الله عنه_ بسند صحيح ، وصححه ابن حبان وأخرجه أيضاً من حديث جابر بن سمرة بلفظ:" ولا يخلون رجل بامرأة فإن الشيطان ثالثهما" . ثانياً: أن تكون هناك حاجة مشروعة لهذا الأمر. ثالثاً: أن تُؤمَن الفتنة عليها وبها كذلك. فإذا فقد شرط من هذه الشروط ، فالأصل هو عدم جواز الاختلاط بالأجانب.

----------


## حارث البديع

الشيخ د0 سليمان التويجري عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى
يجيب عن حكم الإختلاط فيقول:

السؤال
*من عادات أهل زوجي الجلوس في مجالس مختلطة ذكوراً وإناثاً، فهل يجوز لي شرعاً الجلوس مع أعمام وأخوال زوجي في مجالسهم المختلطة مع زوجاتهم؟ أم أن هذا هو الاختلاط الذي حذر منه الشرع؟ وما هي الضوابط الشرعية التي يجب التمسك بها أثناء الجلوس معهم؟*


*الجواب:* 
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:*
*فاختلاط الرجال بالنساء لا يجوز إذا كان هناك كشف لشيء من العورة؛ كأن تبدي زينتها يديها أو قدميها. أما إذا كان المقصود جلوس الرجال والنساء كل في ناحية والنساء متحجبات، ولا يحصل بينهم حديث فيه شيء من قلة الأدب، وإنما سؤال عن الحال والأهل وكل في جهة، ولا ينظر الرجال والنساء إلى بعضهم نظر تلذذ، وإنما غض للبصر، وستر لما يستر فهذا لا بأس به -إن شاء الله.*

----------


## حارث البديع

(وَيَجُوزُ الاِخْتِلاَطُ إِذَا كَانَتْ هُنَاكَ حَاجَةٌ مَشْرُوعَةٌ مَعَ مُرَاعَاةِ قَوَاعِدِ الشَّرِيعَةِ وَلِذَلِكَ جَازَ خُرُوجُ الْمَرْأَةِ لِصَلاَةِ الْجَمَاعَةِ وَصَلاَةِ الْعِيدِ ، وَأَجَازَ الْبَعْضُ خُرُوجَهَا لِفَرِيضَةِ الْحَجِّ مَعَ رُفْقَةٍ مَأْمُونَةٍ مِنَ الرِّجَال .
كَذَلِكَ يَجُوزُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ مُعَامَلَةُ الرِّجَال بِبَيْعٍ أَوْ شِرَاءٍ أَوْ إِجَارَةٍ أَوْ غَيْرِه)
الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

إخواننا ... أخواتنا
إنَّ النساء شقائق الرجال
المرأة تصلي في المسجد مع الرجال دون ستر
المرأة تحج مع الرجال
المرأة تخرج لخطبة العيد مع الرجال
المرأة تقوم على خدمة الرجال
ولكن هناك ضوابط
1- عدم الخلوة
2- غض البصر
3-عدم الخضوع بالقول
4-الحجاب والستر الكامل
5-الاختلاط يكون لحاجة أو لضرورة
6- عدم ابداء الزينة
7-امن الفتنة
أما منع الخلطة مطلقًا!! ففيه نظر!
؛ لأن النساء يأتين إلى النبي_صلى الله عليه وسلم_ وإلى الصحابة_رضوان الله عليهم_ ليسألن في الدين ، والأدلة على ذلك كثيرة
والنساء تراهم في الشوارع والطرقات والأسواق يختلطن بالرجال ، وكما ذكرتُ آنفًا أيضًا في الحج والصلوات والعيد وغيره ، وفي مسائل البيع والشراء...
فيجب التريث في المسألة وعدم العجلة!
وإذا تم الأخذ بالقيود والضوابط ، زال الإشكال _إن شاء الله_
والله أعلم
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## حارث البديع

بارك الله فيك وجهدك مشكور

----------


## حارث البديع

السلام عليكم 
أضع بين يدي القارئ الكريم تأصيلا نفيسا لمسألة الإختلاط
للعلامة القرضاوي 
وأحسبه استوفى الأدلة في الطرح
ووفق للموضوعية أضعها بطولها لأهميتها
\س: كثرت الأقوال والفتاوى حول موضوع" الاختلاط " ويقصد به اختلاط الجنسين، الرجال والنساء.
وقد رأينا من علماء الدين، من يوجب على المرأة ألا تخرج من بيتها إلا إلى قبرها، حتى المساجد كرهوا خروجها إليها، وبعضهم حرمه، خوفًا من الفتنة، وفساد الزمان.
جـ: مشكلتنا كما ذكرت وأذكر دائمًا أننا في أكثر القضايا الاجتماعية والفكرية، نقف بين طرفي الإفراط والتفريط، وقلما نهتدي إلى " التوسط " الذي يمثل إحدى الخصائص العامة والبارزة لمنهج الإسلام ولأمة الإسلام.
وهذا أوضح ما يكون في قضيتنا هذه وقضايا المرأة المسلمة المعاصرة بصفة عامة.
فقد ظلم المرأة صنفان من الناس متقابلان بل متناقضان :.
1-صنف المستغربين الذين يريدون أن يفرضوا عليها التقاليد الغربية، بما فيها من فساد وتحلل من القيم وأعظمها الدين ـ وانحراف عن سواء الفطرة، وبعد عن الصراط المستقيم، الذي بعث الله الرسل، وأنزل الكتب لبيانه، ودعوة الناس إليه.
وهم يريدون من المرأة المسلمة أن تتبع سنن المرأة الغربية، " شبرًا بشبر، وذراعًا بذراع " كما صور الحديث النبوي: حتى لو دخلت جحر ضب لدخلته وراءها، على ما في جحر الضب من الالتواء والضيق، وسوء الرائحة، ومع هذا لو دخلته المرأة الغربية لدخلته المرأة المسلمة بعدها، أو بعبارة أخرى: لظهرت " موضة " جديدة يروج لها المروجون تسمى " موضة جحر الضب "!.
وهؤلاء يغفلون ما تشكو منه المرأة الغربية اليوم، وما جر عليها الاختلاط " المفتوح " من سوء العاقبة على المرأة وعلى الرجل، وعلى الأسرة، وعلى المجتمع كله، ويسدون آذانهم عن صيحات الاستنكار التي تجاوبت بها الآفاق في داخل العالم الغربي نفسه، وعن كتابات العلماء والأدباء، ومخاوف المفكرين والمصلحين على الحضارة كلها من جراء إلغاء القيود في الاختلاط بين الجنسين.
كما ينسى هؤلاء أن لكل أمة شخصيتها التي تكونها عقائدها وتصورها للكون والحياة والوجود ورب الوجود، وقيمها وتراثها وتقاليدها.. ولا يجوز أن يغدو مجتمع صورة مكررة من مجتمع آخر.
ـ والصنف الثاني هم الذين يفرضون على المرأة تقاليد أخرى، ولكنها تقاليد الشرق لا تقاليد الغرب، وإن صبغت في كثير من الأحيان بصبغة الدين، ونسبها من نسبها إلى ساحته، بناءً على فهم فهمه، أو رأي قلده، أو رجحه، لأنه يوافق رأيه في المرأة، وسوء ظنه بها، بدينها وبعقلها وسلوكها.
ولكنه على أية حال لا يخرج عن كونه رأيًا لبشر غير معصوم، متأثر بمكانه وزمانه، وشيوخه ومدرسته، تعارضه آراء أخرى، تستمد حجيتها من صريح القرآن العظيم، ومن هدي النبي الكريم، ومن مواقف الصحابة وخير القرون.
وأود أن أبادر هنا فأقول: إن كلمة " الاختلاط " في مجال العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة، كلمة دخيلة على " المعجم الإسلامي " لم يعرفها تراثنا الطويل العريض طوال القرون الماضية، ولم تعرف إلا في هذا العصر، ولعلها ترجمة لكلمة " أجنبية " في هذا المعنى، ومدلولها له إيحاء غير مريح بالنظر لحس الإنسان المسلم.
وربما كان أولى منها كلمة " لقاء " أو " مقابلة " أو " مشاركة " الرجال للنساء، ونحو ذلك.
وعلى كل حال، فإن الإسلام لا يصدر حكمًا عامًا في مثل هذا الموضوع، وإنما ينظر فيه على ضوء الهدف منه، أي المصلحة التي يحققها، والضرر الذي يخشى منه، والصورة التي يتم بها، والشروط التي تراعي فيه.. إلخ.
وخير الهَدْي في ذلك هدي محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهدي خلفائه الراشدين، وأصحابه المهديين.
والناظر في هذا الهدي يرى أن المرأة لم تكن مسجونة ولا معزولة كما حدث ذلك في عصور تخلف المسلمين.
فقد كانت المرأة تشهد الجماعة والجمعة، في مسجد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يحثهن على أن يتخذن مكانهن في الصفوف الأخيرة خلف صفوف الرجال، وكلما كان الصف أقرب إلى المؤخرة كان أفضل، خشية أن يظهر من عورات الرجال شيء، وكان أكثرهم لا يعرفون السراويل.. ولم يكن بين الرجال والنساء أي حائل من بناء أو خشب أو نسيج، أو غيره.
وكانوا في أول الأمر يدخل الرجال والنساء من أي باب اتفق لهم، فيحدث نوع من التزاحم عند الدخول والخروج، فقال -عليه السلام- : " لو أنكم جعلتم هذا الباب للنساء ".فخصصوه بعد ذلك لهن، وصار يعرف إلى اليوم باسم "باب النساء".
وكان النساء في عصر النبوة يحضرن الجمعة، ويسمعن الخطبة، حتى إن إحداهن حفظت سورة "ق " من في رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من طول ما سمعتها من فوق منبر الجمعة.
وكان النساء يحضرن كذلك صلاة العيدين، ويشاركن في هذا المهرجان الإسلامي الكبير، الذي يضم الكبار والصغار، والرجال والنساء، في الخلاء مهللين مكبرين.
روى مسلم: عن أم عطية قالت: " كنا نؤمر بالخروج في العيدين، والمخبأة والبكر".
وفي رواية قالت: أمرنا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن نخرجهن في الفطر والأضحى: العواتق (جمع عاتق، وهي الجارية البالغة، أو التي قاربت البلوغ).والحُيَّ  ض وذوات الخدور، فأما الحيَّض فيعتزلن الصلاة، ويشهدن الخير ودعوة المسلمين. (الخطبة والموعظة ونحوها)، قلت : يا رسول الله، إحدانا لا يكون لها جلباب، قال: " لتلبسها أختها من جلبابها ". (أي تعيرها من ثيابها ما تستغني عنه، والحديث في كتاب " صلاة العيدين " في صحيح مسلم حديث رقم 823).
وهذه سنة أماتها المسلمون في جل البلدان أو في كلها، إلا ما قام به مؤخرًا شباب الصحوة الإسلامية الذين أحيوا بعض ما مات من السنن، مثل سنة الاعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان، وسنة شهود النساء صلاة العيد.
وكان النساء يحضرن دروس العلم، مع الرجال عند النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ويسألن عن أمر دينهن مما قد يستحي منه الكثيرات اليوم. حتى أثنت عائشة على نساء الأنصار، أنهن لم يمنعهن الحياء أن يتفقهن في الدين، فطالما سألن عن الجنابة والاحتلام والاغتسال والحيض والاستحاضة ونحوها.
ولم يشبع ذلك نهمهن لمزاحمة الرجال واستئثارهم برسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فطلبن أن يجعل لهن يومًا يكون لهن خاصة، لا يغالبهن الرجال ولا يزاحمونهن وقلن في ذلك صراحة: " يا رسول الله، قد غلبنا عليك الرجال، فاجعل لنا يومًا من نفسك " فوعدهن يومًا فلقيهن فيه ووعظهن وأمرهن. (رواه البخاري في كتاب العلم من صحيحه).
وتجاوز هذا النشاط النسائي إلى المشاركة في المجهود الحربي في خدمة الجيش والمجاهدين، بما يقدرن عليه ويُحسنَّ القيام به، من التمريض والإسعاف ورعاية الجرحى والمصابين، بجوار الخدمات الأخرى من الطهي والسقي وإعداد ما يحتاج إليه المجاهدون من أشياء مدنية.
عن أم عطية قالت: " غزوت مع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، سبع غزوات، أخلفهم في رحالهم، فأصنع لهم الطعام وأداوي الجرحى، وأقوم على المرضى " رواه مسلم. (برقم 1812).
وروى مسلم عن أنس (برقم 1811).: " أن عائشة وأم سليم، كانتا في يوم أحد مشمِّرتين، تنقلان القرب على متونهما وظهورهما ثم تفرغانها في أفواه القوم، ثم ترجعان فتملآنها" ووجود عائشة هنا وهي في العقد الثاني من عمرها يرد على الذين ادعوا أن الاشتراك في الغزوات والمعارك كان مقصورًا على العجائز والمتقدمات في السن، فهذا غير مسلّم.. وماذا تغني العجائز في مثل هذه المواقف التي تتطلب القدرة البدنية والنفسية معًا ؟.
وروى الإمام أحمد: أن ست نسوة من نساء المؤمنين كن مع الجيش الذي حاصر خيبر: يتناولن السهام، ويسقين السويق، ويداوين الجرحى، ويغزلن الشَّعر، ويعنّ في سبيل الله، وقد أعطاهن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- نصيبًا من الغنيمة.
بل صح أن نساء بعض الصحابة شاركن في بعض الغزوات والمعارك الإسلامية بحمل السلاح، عندما أتيحت لهن الفرصة.. ومعروف ما قامت به أم عمارة نسيبة بنت كعب يوم أحد، حتى قال عنها -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : " لمقامها خير من مقام فلان وفلان ".
وكذلك اتخذت أم سليم خنجرًا يوم حنين، تبقر به بطن من يقترب منها.
روى مسلم عن أنس ابنها: أن أم سليم اتخذت يوم حنين خنجرا، فكان معها، فرآها أبو طلحة زوجها فقال: يا رسول الله، هذه أم سليم معها خنجر ! فقال لها رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : " ما هذا الخنجر" ؟ قالت: اتخذته، إن دنا مني أحد المشركين بقرت به بطنه ! فجعل رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يضحك. (رواه مسلم برقم 1809).
وقد عقد البخاري بابًا في صحيحه في غزو النساء وقتالهن.
ولم يقف طموح المرأة المسلمة في عهد النبوة والصحابة للمشاركة في الغزو عند المعارك المجاورة والقريبة في الأرض العربية كخيبر وحنين.. بل طمحن إلى ركوب البحار، والإسهام في فتح الأقطار البعيدة لإبلاغها رسالة الإسلام.
ففي صحيح البخاري ومسلم عن أنس: أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال عند أم حرام بنت ملحان خالة أنس يومًا، ثم استيقظ وهو يضحك، فقالت: ما يضحكك يا رسول الله ؟ قال: " ناس من أمتي عرضوا عليَّ غزاة في سبيل الله، يركبون ثبج هذا البحر، ملوكًا على الأسرَّة، أو مثل الملوك على الأسرة "، قالت: فقلت: يا رسول الله، ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم، فدعا لها (انظر الحديث (1912) من صحيح مسلم)... فركبت أم حرام البحر في زمن عثمان، مع زوجها عبادة بن الصامت إلى قبرص، فصرعت عن دابتها هناك، فتوفيت ودفنت هناك، كما ذكر أهل السير والتاريخ.
وفي الحياة الاجتماعية شاركت المرأة داعية إلى الخير، آمرة بالمعروف، ناهية عن المنكر، كما قال تعالى: (والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر..). (التوبة: 71).
ومن الوقائع المشهورة رد إحدى المسلمات على عمر في المسجد في قضية المهور، ورجوعه إلى رأيها علنًا، وقوله :" أصابت المرأة وأخطأ عمر ".وقد ذكرها ابن كثير في تفسير سورة النساء، وقال: إسنادها جيد.
وقد عين عمر في خلافته الشِّفاء بنت عبد الله العدوية محتسبة على السوق.. والمتأمل في القرآن الكريم وحديثه عن المرأة في مختلف العصور، وفي حياة الرسل والأنبياء لا يشعر بهذا الستار الحديدي الذي وضعه بعض الناس بين الرجل والمرأة.
فنجد موسى وهو في ريعان شبابه وقوته يحادث الفتاتين ابنتي الشيخ الكبير، ويسألهما وتجيبانه بلا تأثم ولا حرج، ويعاونهما في شهامة ومروءة، وتأتيه إحداهما بعد ذلك مرسلة من أبيها تدعوه أن يذهب معها إلى والدها، ثم تقترح إحداهما على أبيها بعد ذلك أن يستخدمه عنده ؛ لما لمست فيه من قوة وأمانة.
لنقرأ في ذلك ما جاء في سورة القصص : (ولما وَرَدَ ماء مَدْيَنَ وَجَدَ عليه أُمّةً من الناس يَسْقُون ووجد من دونهم امرأ تين تذودان قال ما خطبكما قالتا لا نَسْقِي حتى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاء وأبونا شيخ كبير. فسقى لهما ثم تولى إلى الظل فقال رب إني لما أنزلت إليّ من خير فقير.. فجاءته إحداهما تمشي على استحياء قالت إن أبي يدعوك ليجزيك أجر ما سقيت لنا فلما جاءه وقص عليه القصص قال لا تخف نجوت من القوم الظالمين.. قالت إحداهما يا أبتي استأجره إن خير من استأجرت القوي الأمين). (القصص: 23 -26).
وفي قصة مريم نجد زكريا يدخل عليها المحراب، ويسألها عن الرزق الذي يجده عندها :(كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقًا قال يا مريم أنى لك هذا قالت هو من عند الله إن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب). (آل عمران: 37).وفي قصة ملكة سبأ نراها تجمع قومها تستشيرهم في أمر سليمان: (قالت يأيها الملأ أفتوني في أمري ما كنت قاطعة أمرًا حتى تشهدون.. قالوا نحن أولو قوة وأولو بأس شديد والأمر إليك فانظري ماذا تأمرين.. قالت إن الملوك إذا دخلوا قرية أفسدوها وجعلوا أعِزَّةَ أهلها أذِلَّةً وكذلك يفعلون). (النمل: 32 - 34).
وكذلك تحدثت مع سليمان -عليه السلام- وتحدث معها: (فلما جاءت قيل أهكذا عَرْشُكِ قالت كأنه هو وأوتينا العلم من قبلها وكنا مسلمين.. وصَدَّهَا ما كانت تعبد من دون الله إنها كانت من قوم كافرين.. قيل لها ادخلي الصَّرْحَ فلما رأته حسبته لُجَّةً وكَشَفَتْ عن ساقيها قال إنه صَرْحٌ مُمَرَّدٌ من قوارير قالت رب إني ظلمت نفسي وأسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين). (النمل: 42 - 44).
ولا يقال: إن هذا شرع من قبلنا فلا يلزمنا ؛ فإن القرآن لم يذكره لنا إلا لأن فيه هداية وذكرى وعبرة لأولي الألباب، ولهذا كان القول الصحيح: أن شرع من قبلنا المذكور في القرآن والسنة هو شرع لنا ما لم يرد في شرعنا ما ينسخه.. وقد قال تعالى لرسوله: (أولئك الذين هَدَى الله فَبِهُداهم اقْتَدِه). (الأنعام :90).
إن إمساك المرأة في البيت، وإبقاءها بين جدرانه الأربعة لا تخرج منه اعتبره القرآن في مرحلة من مراحل تدرج التشريع قبل النص على حد الزنى المعروف عقوبة بالغة لمن ترتكب الفاحشة من نساء المسلمين، وفي هذا يقول تعالى في سورة النساء: (واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم فإن شهدوا فأمسكوهن في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا). (النساء: 15).
وقد جعل الله لهن سبيلاً بعد ذلك حينما شرع الحد، وهو العقوبة المقدرة في الشرع حقًا لله تعالى، وهي الجلد الذي جاء به القرآن لغير المحصن، والرجم الذي جاءت به السنة للمحصن.
فكيف يستقيم في منطق القرآن والإسلام أن يجعل الحبس في البيت صفة ملازمة للمسلمة الملتزمة المحتشمة، كأننا بهذا نعاقبها عقوبة دائمة وهي لم تقترف إثمًا ؟.
والخلاصة:.
أن اللقاء بين الرجال والنساء في ذاته إذن ليس محرمًا بل هو جائز أو مطلوب إذا كان القصد منه المشاركة في هدف نبيل، من علم نافع أو عمل صالح، أو مشروع خير، أو جهاد لازم، أو غير ذلك مما يتطلب جهودًا متضافرة من الجنسين، ويتطلب تعاونا مشتركًا بينهما في التخطيط والتوجيه والتنفيذ.
ولا يعني ذلك أن تذوب الحدود بينهما، وتنسى القيود الشرعية الضابطة لكل لقاء بين الطرفين، ويزعم قوم أنهم ملائكة مطهرون لا يخشى منهم ولا عليهم، يريدون أن ينقلوا مجتمع الغرب إلينا.. إنما الواجب في ذلك هو الاشتراك في الخير، والتعاون على البر والتقوى، في إطار الحدود التي رسمها الإسلام، ومنها:.
1ـ الالتزام بغض البصر من الفريقين، فلا ينظر إلى عورة، ولا ينظر بشهوة، ولا يطيل النظر في غير حاجة، قال تعالى: (قل للمؤمنين يَغُضُّوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون.. وقل للمؤمنات يَغْضُضْنَ من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن). (النور 30، 31).
2ـ الالتزام من جانب المرأة باللباس الشرعي المحتشم، الذي يغطي البدن ما عدا الوجه والكفين، ولا يشف ولا يصف، قال تعالى: (ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها ولْيَضْرِبْنَ بخُمُرِهِنَّ على جيُوبهن). (النور: 31).
وقد صح عن عدد من الصحابة أن ما ظهر من الزينة هو الوجه والكفان.
وقال تعالى في تعليل الأمر بالاحتشام:(ذلك أدنى أن يُعْرَفْنَ فلا يُؤْذَيْنَ) (الأحزاب: 59).أي أن هذا الزيَّ يميز المرأة الحرة العفيفة الجادة من المرأة اللعوب المستهترة، فلا يتعرض أحد للعفيفة بأذى ؛ لأن زيها وأدبها يفرض على كل من يراها احترامها.
3ـ الالتزام بأدب المسلمة في كل شيء، وخصوصًا في التعامل مع الرجال:.أ - في الكلام، بحيث يكون بعيدًا عن الإغراء والإثارة، وقد قال تعالى: (فلا تَخْضَعْنَ بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مَرَضٌ وقلن قولاً معروفًا). (الأحزاب: 32).
ب - في المشي، كما قال تعالى: (ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليُعْلَمَ ما يُخْفِين من زينتهن) (النور: 31)، وأن تكون كالتي وصفها الله بقوله: (فجاءته إحداهما تمشي على استحياء). (القصص: 25).
جـ - في الحركة، فلا تتكسر ولا تتمايل، كأولئك اللائي وصفهن الحديث الشريف بـ " المميلات المائلات " ولا يصدر عنها ما يجعلها من صنف المتبرجات تبرج الجاهلية الأولى أو الأخيرة.
4ـ أن تتجنب كل ما شأنه أن يثير ويغري من الروائح العطرية، وألوان الزينة التي ينبغي أن تكون للبيت لا للطريق ولا للقاء مع الرجال.
5ـ الحذر من أن يختلي الرجل بامرأة وليس معهما محرم، فقد نهت الأحاديث الصحيحة عن ذلك، وقالت :" إن ثالثهما الشيطان " إذ لا يجوز أن يُخَلَّي بين النار والحطب.
وخصوصًا إذا كانت الخلوة مع أحد أقارب الزوج، وفيه جاء الحديث: " إياكم والدخول على النساء "، قالوا: يا رسول الله، أرأيت الحَمْو ؟ ! قال: " الحمو الموت " ! أي هو سبب الهلاك، لأنه قد يجلس ويطيل الجلوس، وفي هذا خطر شديد.
6ـ أن يكون اللقاء في حدود ما تفرضه الحاجة، وما يوجبه العمل المشترك دون إسراف أو توسع يخرج المرأة عن فطرتها الأنثوية، أو يعرضها للقيل والقال، أو يعطلها عن واجبها المقدس في رعاية البيت وتربية الأجيال.
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## حارث البديع

للرفع
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## حارث البديع

نستعرض احبتنا مزيدا من اقوال اهل العلم في المسألة
ليعلم انا لسنا عصرانين
وذكر الشيخ ابن حجر الهيتمي الشافعي في فتاويه الكبرى والشيخ أحمد بن يحيى المالكي في كتابه الذي جمع فيه فتاوى فقهاء المغرب المسمى "المعيار" وكان من أهل القرن العاشر توفي سنة 914هـ :"إن الاختلاط المحرم ما كان فيه تضام وتلاصق بالأجسام".

----------


## أبو سماحة

أخي الكريم: حارث البديع حفظك الله..

لو كنت ضيفاً عندك وجاءت امرأتك في كامل حشمتها وقربت الطعام وذهبت، فهل هذا اختلاط؟ هذا ليس اختلاط يا أخي، ولو كان اختلاطاً لحرمنا خروج المرأة للسوق!!
لماذا المغالطة في حديث العيدين عندما يقول القرضاوي (مهرجان للتكبير!!)) وهل تكبر النساء؟؟ كيف يجوز لك أو للقرضاوي أن يحرف الحقيقة ويحول خروج النساء للمصلى وفي زاوية بعيدة بالمهرجان الذي يختلط فيه النساء بالرجال ويشاركونهم في التكبير ورفع الأصوات!!
فتوى دكتور أم القرى وما أشبهها من الفتاوى (وخاصة فتاوى القرضاوي) غالباً ما تأتي في مساق الحلول والبدائل في المواقف الحرجة التي لا يطبق أهلها تعاليم الإسلام (كالاختلاط لأجل الدراسة، والاختلاط الذي تجبر عليها الزوجة) ... الخ فهذه الفتاوى إنما هي من باب الضرورة، يعني إما فتوى القرضاوي وإما العذاب والتشرد والمشاكل القانونية والأسرية! فلماذا تنزِّلها هنا كأدلة على جواز الاختلاط في الأوقات العادية!
جميعكم يتفق على عدم جواز الاختلاط لغير حاجة وضرورة، فبالله عليك أين الضرورات التي تتذرع بها لتحليل المسألة؟ هل نساؤنا يعيشون في حالة حرب! أم أنهم يعيشون في أوروبا! أم أنهم مجبرون على الدراسة المختلطة! أنت تتعامل مع الأحكام الشرعية والواقع الحالي بشيء من التمطيط والتوسع، إذ حولت حديث المرأة التي قدمت الطعام إلى اختلاط ومجالسة وسواليف! وحولت واقع نسائنا إلى حالة استنفار وضرورات!
الاختلاط محرم قطعاً لا يجوز إلا حال الضرورة والحاجة! مع اشتراط عدم الفتنة وغيرها من الضوابط الأخرى
هكذا فلنتفق على ما لُوِّن بالأحمر ونرتاح من الخصام الذي يشكك في نيتك وأنك تريد تحويل المسألة إلى الإباحة المطلقة! لأن كاتب المقال لم ينكر جواز الاختلاط حال الضرورة وانتفاء الفتنة وفق الضوابط الشرعية! وأنت تأتي له بأدلة مشاركة النساء في الحرب! لتدلل به على جواز الاختلاط! لو وقع حريق في بيت جارك لا قدر الله، فهل ستبدأ باستحضار أدلة حرمة الاختلاط أم أن الوقت وقت إنقاذ؟ لا يعجبني هذه السطحية يا أخي! ديننا بريء من هذا الجمود الفقهي والسطحي، لأن أحكامه تتنوع بحسب الأحوال والمواقف، وليس على نمط واحد إما أن يحل المسألة إطلاقاً أو يحرمها إطلاقاً!
حديث ابن أم مكتوم (ولكنكن ترينه) وحديث الحبشة، وهما معروفان لديك، عند الجمع بينهما يظهر تحريم مخالطة ومجالسة الرجال، لأنه سمح لعائشة أن تنظر إلى الحبشة، ولم يسمح لنسائه أن يجالسن ابن أم مكتوم (بالرغم من وجوده صلى الله عليه وسلم معهم) لأن المجالسة تقرب بين الجنسين بخلاف النظر من بعيد أو الدخول لتقديم الطعام فقط وما شابه.
ثم هناك نصوص صريحة مثل الشمس على تحريم الدخول على النساء، وتحريم مجالستهن، والأمر بأن يكون السؤال من وراء حجاب الخ من النصوص المذكورة في أول مشاركة! بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك في حرمة الاختلاط والمجالسة والكلام واللقاء و... لغير ضرورة، كيف أعميت عينيك عنها أنت والشيخ القرضاوي!
يا أخي ديننا دين اتباع وليس دين استسلام للضغوط! نأمر الناس بالاتباع ونبين لهم الحكم الشرعي، ثم نبين الرخصة حال الضرورة مع ضوابطها إن كان هناك حاجة!
مع بالغ اعتذاري عن القسوة في الكلام والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## حارث البديع

أخي إن كان عندك رد علمي
فتفضل وناقش أدلتي واحدة واحدة
وأنا لا ولن أجعل كلام العلماء هو الحكم إنما
مساعدة للفهم واسمح لي أنك لم تضيف شيئا 
جديدا على كلام الفاضل معتز
فإن كان عندك ماذكرت فحياك
وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو سماحة

> أخي إن كان عندك رد علمي
> فتفضل وناقش أدلتي واحدة واحدة
> وأنا لا ولن أجعل كلام العلماء هو الحكم إنما
> مساعدة للفهم واسمح لي أنك لم تضيف شيئا 
> جديدا على كلام الفاضل معتز
> فإن كان عندك ماذكرت فحياك
> وبارك الله فيك.


ونعم لم آت بجديد وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الخطاب السنحاني

جزاك الله خيرا 
وهناك رسالة لشيخنا يحي الحجوري في تحريم الاختلاط
ورسالة للشيخ سعيد بن دعاس اليافعي رد فيها على شبه دعاة الاختلاط باسم الرد على الشيخ فركوس

----------


## حارث البديع

بوركت
قرأت أكثر من رسالة في التحريم
وهذا القول هو المعروف عندنا
لكن ليس المقصد الزج بالرسائل
إنما المناقشة
ومن رأى حرمته فله ذلك
شريطة ألا يشنع ويبدع من رأى جوازه
مادامت له أدلة وعلماء كبار
ك ابن حجر والعيني
والمالكي والهيتمي
ومن المعاصرين القرضاوي
وناصر العمر وغيرهم
من علماء عرفوا بالعلم والصلاح.

----------


## محمد مبروك

طلع علينا غراب جديد ينعق بما لا يفهم يدعى إسلام البحيري يكتب تحت مسمى باحث إسلامي وينشر كل أسبوعين مقالا يهاجم فيه ما اعتبره هو مما ليس من الإسلام ويبدو أنه يتابع ما يكتب في المنتديات والملتقيات الإسلامية ليكون كلامه متمشيا مع ما يدور في الحوارات الإسلامية ومجالس العلماء
وكتب عن الاختلاط في مقاله الأخير كلاما يحتاج إلى الرد والتفنيد .
جاء في مقاله :
(......كان النساء والرجال يخرجون للصلاة فى عهد رسول الله, وقد استشف النبى واستشرف بفراسة النبوة بوادر للجلافة البدوية، والتشدد تجاه النساء فى ذلك الأمر، فقال قولا صريحا فى حديث ثابت صحيح قال:« لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله« أخرجه أحمد (9362) وأبو داود (565), ولكن اللافت للنظر أن خط التشدد الذى فاق ما قاله النبى وأقره ليس وليد اليوم، بل فى عصور قريبة العهد بالنبى، فقد جاء بإسناد صحيح عند أبى داود (2213) وغيره رواية عن: عُبَيْدَ اللهِ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ، أَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَاهُ، يَقُولُ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ: إِذَا اسْتَأْذَنَتْ أَحَدَكُمُ امْرَأَتُهُ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ فَلاَ يَمْنَعْهَا, قَالَ بِلاَلُ بْنُ عَبْدِاللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ: وَاللَّهِ لَنَمْنَعُهُنَّ  ، قَالَ: فَسَبَّهُ عَبْدُاللهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ أَسْوَأ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ سَبَّهُ قَطُّ، وَقَالَ: سَمِعْتَنِى قُلْتُ: قَالَ رَسُولُ, قُلْتَ: وَاللَّهِ لَنَمْنَعُهُنَّ  ».

فهذا هو «بلال» ابن الصحابى الجليل «عبدالله بن عمر» يسمع قول رسول الله بخروج النساء ثم يقسم ألا يخرج النساء, ولكن رد أبيه كان حاسما فسبه ولطمه على وجهه كما فى روايات أخرى, .............................. 
ثانيا:
كان النساء والرجال يصلون فى مسجد الرسول مجتمعين صفوفا متراصة بلا ساتر ولا حاجب, ولم ينكر رسول الله ذلك الاجتماع بينهم قبل الصلاة وأثناءها وبعدها، لأن ذلك الاجتماع أصل من أصول الحياة الإنسانية عند العقلاء, وذلك لأن المجتمع حينها كان صحيا ونقيا فلم يفترض النبى أو غيره أن يشتهى رجل من المسلمين النساء اللاتى يصلين وراءه، لأن الإسلام لم ينزل إلى الدنيا لافتراض أن الرجال والنساء من مرضى القلوب، يتركون الصلاة ويتفرغون للشهوة، وحتى لو حدثت الشهوة فى هذا الموضع فى نفس أحدهم أو أحدنا فهى حالة فردية مَرَضية, والإسلام نزل لأصحاء القلوب, بل إن النبى أمر النساء فى صلاة العيدين أن يخرجن ولو كُنّ فى فترة عدم الصلاة, ولكن الآن، ولأن أجيالا تربت على دين الوهابية فلعلهم لا يستطيعون احتمال وجود المرأة معهم فى المسجد دون ساتر ولا حائل, وهكذا نجح الوهابيون فى انتزاع التواصل السليم والصحى بين الرجل والمرأة فى الإسلام، ووضعوا مكانه مفاهيم الفتنة والعورة، فأصبح العقل المسلم الذكورى لا يتخيل فى المرأة إلا وساوس وهلاوس جنسية حتى لو كانت تصلى خلفه فى المسجد, ولو كان الاختلاط رغم دناءة المصطلح - حراما لكان أولى أن يكون حراما فى مسجد رسول الله وبحضرته, بل إننا نجد الشعيرة الكبرى فى أعمدة الدين وهى الحج، قائمة فى أساسها على الاختلاط, فالنساء يطفن مع الرجال مختلطات، وقد كانت أمهات المؤمنين أنفسهن يفعلن ذلك كما ثبت ذلك عند البخارى وغيره, بل إن النساء فى الحرم يصلين قبل الرجال، وكثيرا ما يصلى الرجال خلف النساء الغرباء, ولكن الإسلام كما قلنا لم ينزل ليفترض أن كل الرجال من المرضى الذين يذهبون للحج أو العمرة لاختلاس النظر إلى النساء فى الحرم.

وعلى هذا، كان المجتمع النبوى نقيا صافيا فى تصور علاقاته الاجتماعية ولقاءات شقى المجتمع, وحتى لو أنتج اللقاء فى المسجد أو الحج أو العمل أو غيره تلاقيا وإعجابا بين الرجل والمرأة، فما ذلك بحرام ولا فحش, فالله قال فى القرآن: «يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ» الحجرات 13, وهذا التعارف هو التواصل الاجتماعى بين نوعى البشر من أبناء آدم, وأيضا حدثنا الله فى القرآن عن المشاعر المتولدة بين رجل وامرأة يتوقان للحلال من ورائها فقال: «عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ وَلَكِنْ لَا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا» البقرة 235, وكان ذلك فى النساء اللاتى توفى عنهن أزواجهن, وكذلك غيرهن, فقد علم الله أن «الذكر» وهو المشاعر والهوى - وليس الخطبة كما فسرها التراثيون - مباح، ولكنه حذر أن يتواعدا سرا، لأن ذلك لا شك مخافة ألا ينتظرا الحلال, وعلى هذا التواصل الراقى تقوم المجتمعات، فمن أين سيعرف الناس بعضهم، ومن أين سيحصل الزواج إن لم يتواصل نوعا المجتمع فى مسجد أوعمل أوجيرة, وتتولد من هذا اللقاء مشاعر دافقة تنتهى بالزواج؟ وقد رأينا عشرات بل مئات القصص التى تبدأ بمشاعر بين رجل وامرأة التقيا فى عمل أو سفر أو حتى مسجد، وتتحول إلى حب ينتهى بزواج مبارك وذرية صالحة, هذا ما أقره القرآن, وقد أقر النبى بتلك المشاعر الإنسانية ولم ينكرها, وللتدليل على ذلك يكفينا أن نقرأ القصيدة التى قرضها وألقاها «كعب بن زهير» أمام رسول الله وفى داخل باحة مسجده الشريف يطلب العفو وكان مفتتح القصيدة بغزل من «كعب» فى امرأة أعجب بها فقال:
بانت سعاد فقلبى اليوم متبول........ متيم إثرها لم يفد مكبول
وما سعاد غداة البين إذ رحلوا...... إلا أغن غضيض الطرف مكحول
وهى قصيدة طويلة مليئة بالغزل, ولم ينكر رسول الله ذلك الغزل على «كعب» وإسناد هذه الرواية فى كتب الحديث قوى متواتر لا شك فيه ولا مطعن.

ثالثا:
كانت النساء فى العهد النبوى يعملن ويتَّجرن ويطببن الناس على سواء, وليس أدل على ذلك من التجارة التى كانت تديرها أم المؤمنين السيدة «خديجة» أول من آمنت من النساء, وهناك «الشفاء بنت عبدالله العدوية» وهى من فضليات النساء وأوائل الذين آمنوا بالإسلام وكانت تعرف القراءة والكتابة وكانت تطبب الناس بالرقى فى الجاهلية فلما أسلمت عرضت ما كانت تفعله على رسول الله فأقرها عليه فكانت فى الإسلام تطبب الرجال والنساء على سواء، وفى عهد عمر بن الخطاب ولاها «عمر» رئاسة السوق, فها نحن نجد المرأة تخرج للعمل المختلط فى زمان النبى وفى عهد كبار فقهاء الصحابة من بعده, ومازلنا لليوم نرى هؤلاء النساء الرائعات المجاهدات أصحاب قصص الكفاح الشريفة اللاتى وقفن كالسند بجانب أزواجهن لما ضيق عليهم الرزق فأعانوهم وعضدوهم وأضاعوا أعمارا فى العمل خارج وداخل بيوتهن ولم نر من الله إلا كل رضوان عليهن وعلى أسرهن رغم أن أعمالهن كانت تجمع الرجال والنساء وهؤلاء هن النساء اللاتى يستحققن لقب حفيدات الصحابيات, وليس البعائر الوهابية الذين يدَّعون أنهم أحفاد الصحابة, ولكن الوهابيين إخوة شقائق لليهود الذين قال الله فيهم: «وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ» المائدة 13 والتحريف هو تغيير القول الذى لا يوافق هواهم, بالضبط كما يفعل توائمهم الوهابيون.

وأيضا كانت النساء فى العهد النبوى ومنهن أمهات المؤمنين يحاربن صفا مع الرجال ولم ينكر النبى ذلك ولم يقل إنه اختلاط محرم بين النساء والرجال, بل إن من دافعت عن النبى فى وقعة «أُحُد» يوم أن فرَّ الرجال كانت امرأة تشارك فى الحرب بلا غضاضة ولا إنكار عليها, وقد ثبت عند البخارى فى «الجهاد والسير» وغيره عن أنس بن مالك قوله: «لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ أُحُدٍ انْهَزَمَ النَّاسُ عَنِ النَّبىِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ وَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ عَائِشَةَ بِنْتَ أَبى بَكْرٍ وَأُمَّ سُلَيْمٍ وَإِنَّهُمَا لَمُشَمِّرَتَان  ِ أَرَى خَدَمَ سُوقِهِمَا تَنْقُزَانِ القِرَبَ عَلَى مُتُونِهِمَا ثمَّ تُفْرِغَانِهِ فى أَفْوَاهِ القَوْمِ».

فها هن النساء المسلمات ومنهن أم المؤمنين عائشة يعملن فى الجهاد ويفرغن قِرَب الماء فى أفواه القوم من الرجال ولم ينكر ذلك عليهن رسول الله ولا على غيرهن العمل فى الجهاد ومخالطة الرجال, ولو قال الوهابيون ذلك قبل آية «وقرن فى بيوتكن» التى ذكرناها والتى نزلت فى السنة الخامسة للهجرة, لقلنا إن ذلك وقع أيضا بعد وقعة الأحزاب, وحتى لو كان كذلك فقد بينا أن الآية خاصة بنساء النبى فقط, وأن مشاركة المرأة من غير نساء النبى فى كافة مناحى الحياة مع الرجل ثابتة بالقرآن والسنة.

وكل ذلك الذى ذكرنا هو قليل من كثير يبين كيف كان المجتمع النبوى طاهرا نقيا يؤسس لمفهوم راق لعلاقة الرجال والنساء, ولكننا سنتوقف هنا مع رواية لنطيل فيها النظر لأنها ستوضح الفارق الكبير بين تصور مجتمع النبوة وتصور المجتمع الذى بناه الوهابيون عنوة فى عقول المسلمين, وهذه الرواية أخرجها البخارى ومالك فى الموطأ وأخرجها أحمد وأبوداود والنسائى وابن خزيمة.

«حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الله بْنُ يُوسُفَ قَالَ أَخْبَرَنَا مَالِكٌ عَنْ نَافِعٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ الله بْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ كَانَ الرِّجَالُ وَالنِّسَاءُ يَتَوَضَّئُونَ فى زَمَانِ رَسُولِ الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جمِيعَاً» البخارى (193).
وهذه الرواية ثابتة بإسناد عال قلما نجده فى أسانيد البخارى ومسلم, والإسناد العالى ببساطة هو السند القصير فى عدد الرجال والقريب من رسول الله, ولهذا قال العقلاء من أهل الحديث إنه كلما طال الإسناد طال النظر فى الجرح والتعديل, كما أن هذا الإسناد وهو «مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر» إنما هو من أفضل وأوثق الطرق فى كل أسانيد السنة مجتمعة, والحديث ينتهى إلى «عبدالله بن عمر» وهو ما يعنى أنه حديث موقوف على حسب مصطلحات علم الحديث, ولكن العقلاء من أهل الحديث أقروا أنه فى حكم المرفوع للنبى لأن كلام الصحابى المؤكد والذى لم يعارض بغيره هو نقل عن فعل أو إقرار للنبى.

إذن ماذا نفهم من الحديث, نفهم أن الرجال والنساء فى زمان رسول الله كانوا يتوضؤون فى مكان واحد فى وقت واحد من ماء واحد وهو ما كان يسمى «المطاهر» وذلك بلا ساتر ولا حاجب, وقد أخذت النقاشات المحتدمة بين التراثيين والمعاصرين مأخذها فى إنكار المعانى المترتبة على هذا الحديث الصحيح, ولكن مآخذ المناقشات كانت كلها تصب ناحية السؤال: هل يمكن ظهور أعضاء الوضوء من المرأة أمام الرجل؟ لذلك فإننا سنؤجل الكلام عن مقصد الحديث فى هذه الناحية إلى مقال خاص عن حكاية «الحجاب» الذى ملأ الدنيا وشغل الناس, ولكننا فى هذا الموضع سنهتم بالمفهوم الأهم الذى تناساه الجميع, وهو الاجتماع بين الرجال والنساء فى غير صلاة ولا حج ولا عمرة حيث إن الأزلام الوهابية قد أشاعت أن الاختلاط محرم إلا فى الحج والعمرة وهو ضرورة ولو أنهم يملكون لتخطوا فعل النبى وجعلوا حجا للرجال وآخر للنساء, ولكن فى هذه الرواية بالذات ظهر كذبهم ونفاقهم المعهود, وقد ورثوا الالتفاف حول هذا النص ميراثا لم يبتدعوه, لذا فيكفى أن ننقل ما قاله «ابن حجر» فى «فتح البارى» تفنيدا لهذه الرواية.

فقال: «قوله: (جميعا) ظاهره أنهم كانوا يتناولون الماء فى حالة واحدة، وحكى ابن التين عن قوم أن معناه أن الرجال والنساء كانوا يتوضؤون جميعا فى موضع واحد، هؤلاء على حدة وهؤلاء على حدة، والزيادة المتقدمة فى قوله «من إناء واحد» ترد عليه، وكأن هذا القائل استبعد اجتماع الرجال والنساء الأجانب، وقد أجاب ابن التين عنه بما حكاه عن سحنون أن معناه كان الرجال يتوضؤون ويذهبون ثم تأتى النساء فيتوضأن، وهو خلاف الظاهر من قوله «جميعا»...، وقد وقع مصرحا بوحدة الإناء فى صحيح ابن خزيمة فى هذا الحديث.... أنه أبصر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه يتطهرون والنساء معهم من إناء واحد كلهم يتطهر منه، والأوْلى فى الجواب أن يقال: لا مانع من الاجتماع قبل نزول الحجاب، وأما بعده فيختص بالزوجات والمحارم»، فتح البارى (1/376).

وهنا نرى العجب العجاب من «ابن حجر» فبرغم أنه رد وأنكر فى تعليقه على الحديث من التف ودار على المعنى الصريح منه, فبعضهم قال إن المعنى من إناء واحد كل على حدة, فرد عليهم «ابن حجر» بقوله إن ذلك مردود بجملة «من إناء واحد», ثم قال آخرون إن معناه أن الرجال كانوا يتوضؤون ثم يذهبون ثم تأتى النساء ويتوضأن, فرد عليهم «ابن حجر» بقوله إن كلمة «جميعا» تعارض ذلك الافتراق وأكد أنهم كانوا يتوضؤون جميعا من إناء واحد فى وقت واحد, ولكن الدهشة تفرض نفسها مما فعله «ابن حجر» فى نهاية تعليقه, وهو مطابق لما فعل الذين رد هو عليهم, فقد قال: «والأوْلى فى الجواب أن يقال: لا مانع من الاجتماع قبل نزول الحجاب، وأما بعده فيختص بالزوجات والمحارم», وهذا عمل غريب فإذا كانت مدلولات الحديث واضحة فى كل كلمة فى الحديث فلماذا إذن تناسى «ابن حجر» كلمة واضحة ترد على قوله أن ذلك الوضوء الجماعى كان قبل فرض الحجاب, فأين نص الحديث الذى يصرح فيه «ابن عمر» بالقول: «كَانَ الرِّجَالُ وَالنِّسَاءُ يَتَوَضَّؤُونَ فى زَمَانِ رَسُولِ الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جمِيعَاً» فأين جملة «فى زَمَانِ رَسُولِ الله», وهى جملة تؤكد أن ذلك الوضوء بهذه الكيفية لم ينسخ بالحجاب ولا بغيره, ولم ينسخ أو يلغ حتى توفى رسول الله, وهو إقرار من «ابن عمر» بإسناد الفعل لكل زمان رسول الله قاطبة بلا نسخ أو إلغاء, فمعنى قوله «فى زَمَانِ رَسُولِ الله» أن ذلك ما توفى عليه رسول الله وهو لم ينكره لأنه مما لا يستحق الإنكار, بل إن ذلك ما يثبت عظمة وروعة المجتمع النبوى، فلماذا يا ترى أنكر وأغفل «ابن حجر» الجملة الواضحة التى تنفى النسخ والإلغاء؟

لأن العقلية المسلمة بعد النبى أخذت فى الارتداد شيئا فشيئا حتى عادت إلى ما لم يرده الإسلام فى شريعته، عادت لمفاهيم الجاهلية التى تعتبر المرأة فتنة وعورة.

ولكن الإسلام شريعة وفهما لم يفترض يوما أن كل الرجال ذئاب جاهزة وأن كل النساء عاهرات ينتظرن الفرصة, كما عتم الوهابيون وعكروا بهذه المفاهيم على روح الإسلام النقية.

فحكاية الوضوء ما هى إلا اجتماع طبيعى بين الرجال والنساء كما اجتماعهم فى المسجد للصلاة أو فى الحج والعمرة أو فى الجهاد أو فى العمل أو السكن, هذا الاجتماع الذى هو أصل الحياة الإنسانية.

إذن ماذا نريد من كل تلك الأمثلة وأخصها المثل الأخير، هل نريد أن يتوضأ الرجال والنساء بدءا من الغد فى مطهر واحد؟ لا نريد ولن يحدث, لأن ذلك فات أوانه فقد تربت أجيال مريضة بالهوس الجنسى ولو رأى هؤلاء النساء تشاركهم الوضوء لفروا هاربين وهلعين من المسجد حيث أقنعهم الظلاميون أن ظهور المرأة وحلولها بمكان إنما يفسد الدين والدنيا على سواء.)
عن صحيفة اليوم السابع المصرية عدد 30 يونيه 2009

----------


## محمد مبروك

هل من رد على هذا الكلام من أهل العلم والفقه؟

----------


## أشجعي

بالطبع,
بل هي ردود لا أقول مسكتة بل (مخرسة) لألسنتهم,
وقد قرأنا للشيخ الخراشي حفظه الله وغيره منه أهل العلم شيئاً منها, وصيد الفوائد مليء بهذه الردود,
فإما أرفع الردود في وقت فراغي, أو يرفعها احد الأخوة.

----------


## حارث البديع

ان كان عندك دليل فهاته

----------


## أبو سماحة

> بوركت
> قرأت أكثر من رسالة في التحريم
> وهذا القول هو المعروف عندنا
> لكن ليس المقصد الزج بالرسائل
> إنما المناقشة
> ومن رأى حرمته فله ذلك
> شريطة ألا يشنع ويبدع من رأى جوازه
> مادامت له أدلة وعلماء كبار
> ك ابن حجر والعيني
> ...



كل من قال بجواز الاختلاط لضرورة أو حاجة فمفهوم كلامه عدم جوازه إذا لم تكن ضرورة أو حاجة، فلا يجوز أن تنسب إليهم القول بالجواز مطلقاً، ولا أن تدعي على الآخرين أنهم لا يجيزون الاختلاط بالضوابط حال الضرورة كالحرب.
كلامي هذا ليس فيه جديد على ما قاله المعتز بدينه (ابتسامة) وإنما تذكير ببعض كلامه، فلا تكرر، حتى لا أكرر معك.

----------


## حارث البديع

بارك الله فيك
لم أنسب ولن لاحد كلاما ماقاله
وان رايت غير ذلك فاثبته.

----------


## محب الشيخين

أبدأ مستعينآ بالله مستغفره سبحانه ,,,, وبعــد :
بارك الله في كل من أدلى بفائدة مثبته لديه بتوثق "

وهذه همسة مني لأخي في الله وأخي الحبيب حارث البديع اتمنى أن يفتح لي قلبه قليلآ "

أخي بارك الله فيك أرى شيء ينبغي أن ننتبه له وهو :
1_ أنه في تفصيل المسائل دائمآ نصل إلى الحق وخاصة في مثل هذه المسائل ، فمن قال بالتحريم مطلقآ لا شك  مخطئ قوله ، ومن قال بالتحليل مطلقآ مخطئ قوله "
وأرى أن عيب كثير من نقاشاتنا أن نمسك جزءآ من البحث ولا نفصله دومآ "
والحق أن مسألة الإختلاط فيها تفصيل "
2_ رأيتك يا أخي الحبيب تنقل عن بعض المشايخ أقوالآ وتطلق حكمهم مع أنهم كانوا يتكلمون عن حادثة لمرأة معينه وفصل في جوابه ، فينبغي أن تذكر تفصيله بدون أخذ حكمآ عامآ. فلا يحق أن نأخذ حكمآ عامآ بدون ذكر تفاصيله في فتواه " فأرجو تحرير القول كلما استشهدت بقول أحد منهم "
3_ وآخر همسة في أذن حبيبي وتاج رأسي حارث البديع هو أن نعلم أن الفتوى تتغير أحيانآ حسب المكان وحسب الزمان وهذا معلوم لمن فقه الشرع " فقد يجوز لفلان ما لايجوز لغيره وهذا له بابه وتفصيله " فأرجو أن نحرر القول دومآ "

أخي حارث البديع نفع الله بك وزادني وإياك تقوى وتثبتآ وهداية للحق الذي يرتضيه ، واعلم يا أخي أني استفدت منك واستقبل أي وجهة نظر لك تعدل فيها زللي إن كان هناك شطط "
ملاحظة : أنا لا أتبنى رأيآ الآن لكن تعليقي في شيء لاحظته في تفاصيل النقاش "
محبكم : محب الشيخين """""

----------


## حارث البديع

نعم ذكرت فتاوى لحالات معينة
ظن المرء في اول وهلة أنها خاصة بهم
ومن تدبر وجد عكس ذلك
ثم إن ذكر حالة معينة
لايعني انها خاصة بها
اي هذي الفتوى لك انت فقط دون سواك
فمن اين اتى هذا المعنى
بل حالتها وكل من شملها 
ممن شابهوا حالتها فلهم حكمها
ولم اقرا فتوى قال فيها المفتي هذي لك خاصة ثم
سارعت في زجها كي توافق قولي
ويعلم الله اني لم انقل قولا مشطورا كي يوافقني
او اجتزأته ومن قال غيره فليثبت
وعلى افتراض اني نقلت اقوالا في قضايا مخصوصة
وعممتها وهي خلاف ذلك
فهى في النهاية لاتعدوا ان تكون اقوالا
وعلى كل حال هي ليست حجة على احد
انما الحجة في الدليل
الذي نقلنا اطرافا منه(تكرموا بمراجعتها)
واما تغير الفتوى بتغير الزمان والمكان
فهذي لها ضوابطها وشروطها ليس هنا محل بسطها
وان كان في بلد يستغل البعض منهم فتاوى الاختلاط لاغراض مريضة
او انهم يسيئون فهم الاختلاط بضوابطه
فهذا ليس في كل مكان ومن ثم لايمنع من قول مانراه حقا
من اجل فئة معينة اساءت فهم الكلام
بل ماعلى (الرسول الا البلاغ)
وأشكرك اخي الحبيب على ذوقك العالي في الحوار والادب
ورائحة الموضوعية وتقبل الحق تفوح منك
فثبتك الله على الحق والهمني واياك الصدق في طلبه
ولو خالفنا وهذا يحتاج لمجاهدة
(واني احبك في الله)
ووفقك الله لما تحب
واسكنك فسيح جناته
ويسر امورك وشرح صدرك
ورزقك ماتتمنى.
ولي عودة.

----------

